# Keldeo vs TruetoCheese vs JackPK



## Eifie (Apr 25, 2015)

[size=+2]*Keldeo vs TruetoCheese vs JackPK*[/size]



Spoiler: Arena



*Format:* 3v3v3 single
*Style:* Set
*DQ:* 2 weeks
*Damage Cap:* 89%
*Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOs, super fang, direct healing, attract
*Arena Description:* Jerome's Acidic Quest for Evolution (combination of  three arenas, originally by Kratos Aurion, Sangfroidish, and TruetoCheese)

[hide=long description]The ref warned them about Pursuit, bro! He told ‘em dog! You just don’t do that in the Communication Club Colosseum, man, not when it’s frickin’ hailing inside. But nooo, the last trainers to battle in here just had to mess around, the arena’s weather generators are broken like whoa and now the next trainers and ref have to deal with the meteorologist’s nightmare they’ve left behind.

The Communication Club Colosseum itself is a standard enclosed arena, empty and large enough to accomodate any pokémon comfortably on its sturdy metal floor. For reasons known only to the mysterious techie wizards who designed the room, it is still possible to use just about any attack in here—rocks and surges of water appear out of nowhere when an attack calls for them, and the floor can be tunneled through and will repair itself after the match. No sense letting physics or lack or resources get in the way of a good ‘n wild battle, after all.

This freedom of attack use would normally also apply to weather moves, the room’s artificial weather generators providing bright light, stiff breezes and precipitation of all stripes whenever needed. The techie wizards have no explanation for the way the generators react when the move Pursuit is used while they’re active, however, and thanks to the previous occupants’ shenanigans they’re now on the fritz something serious. Bright lights shine, rain and hail drive down and a sandstorm tears across the room, effectively causing the effects of Sunny Day, Rain Dance, Hail and Sandstorm to remain active all at once. There’ll be no turning them off for a while, either, and they refuse to respond to any new weather commands, so the barrage of anomalous weather remains in place indefinitely and can’t be canceled or replaced by using a weather move (or additional use of Pursuit, for that matter, which will function normally). The intense weather assailing the battlers from all directions causes them a great deal of pain, shearing 10% health/round off of any Pokémon that is not completely immune to any and all weather damage and 7% off of Pokémon with a partial immunity. It is also quite difficult to see what’s going on through all the roiling rainhailsandsun, and all moves, save for never-miss moves and self- or field-targeting moves, suffer a 10% accuracy drop. 

In addition, at the end of every round, the wacky weather magic will turn each battler into a random Pokemon — legendaries included. Typing, movepool, and ability (randomly generated, if applicable) will all change to that of the new form, while gender, status effects, and stat changes will remain the same; if a burned Pokemon turns into a Fire type, a poisoned Pokemon turns into a Poison or Steel type, or a paralyzed Pokemon turns into an Electric type, those effects will disappear.

Finally, at the end of every round that the battle is not on the FRICKIN ROOF, there is a 40% chance that the battle will trigger the Colosseum's movement simulators, effectively moving it onto the club's FRICKIN ROOF. WHY ARE WE UP HERE OH GOD. HOLD ON FOR DEAR LIFE BECAUSE THE WEATHER'S EFFECTS ARE INCREASED (_WHY_) AND THE SUNRAINHAILSAND DEALS 2% MORE DAMAGE A ROUND THAN NORMAL. AFTER EVERY ROUND ON THE FRICKIN ROOF ALL POKEMON TAKE 8% TYPELESS DAMAGE AND FALL BACK TO THE NORMAL ARENA. AAAAAAAH. (The battle starts in the normal arena.)





Spoiler: tl;dr list of arena effects, and clarification of possible conflicts




Sand, hail, rain, and sun are all in effect at once. This deals 10% damage per round to all Pokemon, except those with an immunity to sand and/or hail damage, who take 7% a round
Due to the weather, there is a blanket 10% accuracy drop (15% if on the roof) to all but never-miss, self-targeting, and arena-targeting moves
At the end of every round each battler turns into a random Pokemon; type, movepool, and ability all change, but status effects, stat changes, and gender stay the same
At the end of every normal round (the battle starts normally), there is a 40% chance that the battle will move to the FRICKIN ROOF, where certain effects (see below) are increased and the round's weather damage increases by 2%. After every round on the FRICKIN ROOF, both battlers take 8% typeless damage and move back to the normal arena.
Water- and Fire-type moves do not have their damage modified by the weather (no boosts or penalties)
Blizzard, Hurricane and Thunder all have 100% accuracy (but are affected by the blanket 10% accuracy drop)
	Solar Beam can be used instantly without any additional energy cost and does not have reduced base power
	Rock-types have their special defense increased by the sandstorm
	Pokémon with Chlorophyll, Harvest, Hydration, Leaf Guard, Sand Force, Sand Rush and Swift Swim have their abilities activated
	Pokémon with Solar Power have boosted special attack and take sun damage each round as normal
	Pokémon with Dry Skin do not get healed by or take extra damage from their ability (they still take the blanket damage per round)
	Pokémon with Ice Body or Rain Dish get healed by their ability, then take the usual weather damage
	Cherrim alternates between its sunshine and overcast forms at the beginning of each round (ref determines starting form at random)
	Castform randomly changes between its rain, sun and hail forms at the beginning of each round (at the beginning of each action if on the roof)
	Weather Ball is always at 100 base power (150 on the roof) and its type is randomly (re)determined to be Fire, Water, Ice or Rock each time it is used
	Growth raises attack and special attack by 2 with each use (3 on the roof)
[/hide]



*Keldeo's active squad*

 *Eris* the female Duskull <Levitate> @ Lucky Egg
 *Shay* the male Cranidos <Mold Breaker> @ Dawn Stone
 *River* the female Ralts <Synchronize> @ Rocky Helmet
 *Vesper* the female Crobat <Inner Focus> @ Black Sludge
 *Toby* the male Pangoro <Iron Fist> @ Expert Belt
 *Kiel* the male Pawniard <Defiant> @ Muscle Band
 *Sophie* the female Nidoran <Poison Point> @ Lucky Egg
 *Charlotte* the female Swirlix <Sweet Veil> @ Whipped Dream
 *Amelie* the female Petilil <Own Tempo> @ Sun Stone
 *cutest cutemon* the male Swinub <Oblivious> @ Light Clay


*TruetoCheese's active squad*

 *Coulomb* the male Pikachu <Static> @ Thunder Stone
 *Rathian* the female Noibat <Infiltrator> @ Lucky Egg
 *Pants!* the male Scraggy <Shed Skin>
 *Bram Stoker* the male Zubat <Inner Focus>
 *Littlefoot* the male Amaura <Refrigerate> @ Never-Melt Ice
 *FOXTROT OSCAR X-RAY* the female Zorua <Illusion> @ Lucky Egg
 *Frog* the male Croagunk <Anticipation> @ Lucky Egg
 *Cutman* the male Pawniard <Defiant> @ Lucky Egg
 *majestic banana mushroom drago* the female Chikorita <Overgrow> @ Lucky Egg
 *Jerome* the male Swablu <Natural Cure> @ Lucky Egg


*JackPK's active squad*

 *Sheena* the female Froakie <Torrent>
 *Reynolds* the male Inkay <Contrary>
 *Lancelot* the male Honedge <No Guard>
 *Louise* the female Budew <Poison Point>

*Notes*

Posted this from my phone because I literally couldn't wait. I'll edit the arena in later.


 TruetoCheese sends out
 JackPK sends out
 Keldeo sends out and posts commands
 JackPK posts commands
 TruetoCheese posts commands
 oh my god what am I doing


----------



## TruetoCheese (Apr 25, 2015)

Who better than Jerome to head off this gathering of insane individuals!






_He's here to kick ass and take pizza, and he's all out of pizza._


----------



## JackPK (Apr 25, 2015)

Sure, why not, let's go with *Louise* because she's the only one of my Pokemon I haven't battled with yet!


----------



## Keldeo (Apr 25, 2015)

Alright then, it's cutemon time! 

Light Screen, then Icy Wind away, attempting to hit both of them and prevent them from hitting you if they're going for a physical move; hitting only one is fine, if only one is hittable. Aim for Louise's feet and Jerome's beak if you can. If the Budew dares lay Spikes or Toxic Spikes around your cuteness, target the Icy Wind at them instead, attempting to freeze the actually spiky parts or maybe even blow the spikes towards Louise if they're normal spikes and Jerome if they're Toxic, even if neither opponent is hittable. If neither opponent is hittable and you haven't been spikes'd or the Swablu is attempting to turn your attack against you with some sort of wind move, use Defense Curl. If you can't do either of those, you're asleep, or the conditions for one of them are fulfilled but you can't perform it, Snore at the Swablu so as to waste the least amount of energy.

*Light Screen / Snore @ Jerome ~ Icy Wind / Defense Curl / Snore @ Jerome x2*


----------



## JackPK (Apr 25, 2015)

damn you are a sexy plant female, why is attract banned

Okay! Start off with a Swagger at the cutest cutemon because wouldn't it be cute to see him in a confused rage? Then, spit at Toxic at Jerome so he doesn't feel left out. Finally, target whoever has the most health remaining: either a Seed Bomb at the cutest cutemon or Venoshock at Jerome.

Do your best to stay as far away from both of them as you can (while still being in close enough range to use your commanded attacks), so neither one can try to catch you and the other together in an area of effect.

*Swagger @ cutemon ~ Toxic @ Jerome ~ Seed Bomb @ cutemon / Venoshock @ Jerome*


----------



## TruetoCheese (Apr 25, 2015)

Alrighty Jerome, we really don't want to get hit by any of their shenaniganry, lest we are hurted deeply and painfully. So I want you to wait and see if cutemon gets confused, and if he does, then we're going to go for a big *Substitute (25%)*, and then *Extrasensory *twice on Louise.

If cutemon wasn't confused on the first action, we're free to *Snatch *that lovely Light Screen (maybe we'll even get a Light Clay boost!) and follow up with a big *Substitute *and *Extrasensory *on Louise. If you can't delay your Snatch for any reason (though it should be pretty clear if cutemon's confused or not, though I guess priority might be an issue? But you're really good with tricks and whatnot so maybe you can pull it off anyway), then just Substitute right from the get go and dig in to Louise's mind.

*Snatch @ cutemon/Substitute (25%) ~ Substitute (25%)/Extrasensory @ Louise ~ Extrasensory @ Louise*

We've only got our little veil of darkness for one round, _Jerome_, so let's make the most of it.

Also I demand every 'mon sports some swanky shades. Because of reasons.


----------



## Eifie (Apr 25, 2015)

*Round One*​
*Keldeo* (3/3 left)

*cutest cutemon*  @ Light Clay
*Ability*: Oblivious
*Health*: 100%
*Energy*: 100%
*Status*: In want of pizza.

*TruetoCheese* (3/3 left)

*Jerome*  @ Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Natural Cure
*Health*: 100%
*Energy*: 100%
*Status*: In greater want of pizza.

*JackPK* (3/3 left)

*Louise* 
*Ability*: Poison Point
*Health*: 100%
*Energy*: 100%
*Status*: In greatest, most unsurpassable want of pizza.

------------------------------​
Jerome the Swablu said he has leftover pizza and can't finish it. In fact, he has exactly enough pizza to share with one (1) Pokémon. cutest cutemon wants that pizza. Louise wants that pizza. Jerome apparently wants that pizza after all, even though he was the one who offered it up.

Instead, they get acid rain. Rain continues to fall. The sandstorm rages. The sunlight is strong. Hail continues to fall. The fog is deep...

In fact, the condensation of the fog glitters like so many beautiful dewdrops off of Louise's sexy plant female self. It makes her look quite fetching, if she may say so herself. And she may. In fact, she's going to say so to cutest cutemon. Louise swaggers right up to the Swinub and tells him all about how he's been usurped, _she_'s the rightful cutest cutemon now, in fact, cutest cutemon was never even in the running. Is cutest cutemon (whom she shall now call blob of pig, a brilliant name of her own devising in just this moment) a sexy plant female? Louise didn't think so. But _she_ is.

Now that strikes a nerve. cutest cutemon glares at Louise furiously through closed eyes. He is _so_ a sexy plant female! In fact, he's going to prove it! His planned attack is somehow going to prove it. So the Swinub closes his eyes even more to concentrate, forehead wrinkling as he screws them shut as much as possible, and... nothing. The void. Eternal darkness and despair. It's so shocking, he's got to open his eyes and look—and when he does, he sees Jerome chirp-cackling at him, a lovely semitransparent pale green veil visible against the white of his cottony wings. Now he's even more angry! That was his move! Why does everybody hate him?! He's the cutest cutemon! Everybody's supposed to love him! They're all just jealous! This bothers him so much, in fact, that he has no recourse but to smack his head into the ground. That'll show them. It hurts so much. Owwww.

Fluttering about placidly, Jerome sheds several months' worth of cotton from his wings. It's okay, his wings are somehow just as fluffy as before. Just Swablu things. He shapes the pile of discarded fluff clumsily with his beak and trills out one pure, lovely note and the construct flaps to life, lifting effortlessly off the ground to hover in front of him. Clearly jealous of his masterful creation, Louise hacks up a wad of gross toxic waste and spits it in his direction, but it's absorbed right into the mass of fluff, not even leaving a mark.

Jerome grins to himself and fixes Louise with a steady gaze, eyes taking on a faint pink glow. Another breath and he's managed to invade her mind, cackling gleefully as he sends a pulse of psychic power right into her pain receptors. The Budew seizes up on the spot, vines unfurling to stand straight up as she cries out in pain. Jerome hopes to distract her from attacking altogether, but Louise recovers in a moment and dances away from him, head vines glowing as they curl together again. A dark green ball of pointy seeds materializes between them, and she summons up all the strength she can muster to fling it at blob of pig with a grunt. The seeds suddenly burst into bloom as they make contact with the Swinub's fur, tiny vines and thorns slapping and jabbing at him. Apparently the shock of it all is enough to bring cutest cutemon back to awareness for a moment. He takes a deep breath and then exhales a cool wind laced with tiny pieces of ice and snow, that spreads out in a cone in front of him to engulf both of his foes. Jerome's Substitute stoically takes the hit, right in a weak point of its construction, but Louise isn't so lucky. The wind buffets back her diminutive form and tiny crystals of frost form on her skin, making her movements sluggish.

As the many forms of weather mercilessly beat down upon them, the three pizza competitors suddenly find themselves taking on new forms. Jerome balloons up to several times his size, taking on the form of a large, snowy bear, while cutest cutemon transforms into a decidedly not cute spinning top and begins to hover an inch off the ground. Meanwhile, poor Louise the Slowpoke realizes that she can hardly remember how to move at all...

------------------------------​
*Keldeo* (3/3 left)

*cutest cutemon*  @ Light Clay
*Ability*: Levitate
*Health*: 72%
*Energy*: 95%
*Status*: Now the world really is spinning... Moderately confused (20% failure chance). _+2 Attack_.
*Used*: nothing ~ [confused] ~ Icy Wind

*TruetoCheese* (3/3 left)

*Jerome*  @ Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Snow Cloak
*Health*: 70%
*Energy*: 81%
*Status*: Snickering to himself. Has a 14% Substitute.
*Used*: Snatch (Light Screen) ~ Substitute (20%) ~ Extrasensory @ Louise

*JackPK* (3/3 left)

*Louise* 
*Ability*: Own Tempo
*Health*: 73%
*Energy*: 89%
*Status*: W.......h.........aaaaa....................... _-1 Speed_.
*Used*: Swagger @ cutest cutemon ~ Toxic @ Jerome (failed) ~ Seed Bomb @ cutest cutemon

*Arena Status*

 A Light Screen surrounds Jerome (3 more actions).
 IT'S FREAKIN' RAINING ACID YOU GUYS, WHY ARE YOU HERE

*Damage and Energy*


 cutest cutemon's Health: 100% - 6% (confusefail) - 15% (Seed Bomb) - 7% (acid rain) = 72%
 cutest cutemon's Energy: 100% - 2% (confusefail) - 3% (Icy Wind) = 95%
 Jerome's Health: 100% - 20% (Substitute) - 10% (acid rain) = 70%
 Jerome's Substitute: 20% - 6% (Icy Wind) = 14%
 Jerome's Energy: 100% - 2% (Snatch) - 1% (Light Screen) - 10% (Substitute) - 4% (Extrasensory) - 2% (Light Screen) = 81%
 Louise's Health: 100% - 12% (Extrasensory) - 5% (Icy Wind) - 10% (acid rain) = 73%
 Louise's Energy: 100% - 4% (Swagger) - 4% (Toxic) - 3% (Seed Bomb) = 89%

*Notes*

 Speed order: cutest cutemon (55) > Jerome (50) > Louise (1).
 cutest cutemon evolved into a Baltoy, Jerome evolved into a Beartic, and Louise evolved into a Slowpoke.
 I don't know how it works in the games, but Jerome didn't get the Light Clay boost because he was the one using Light Screen, and he wasn't holding one.
 Jerome's Light Screen will wear off after the third action next round.
 cutest cutemon didn't actually move first on the second action (he moved last), but it was just easier to write that way.
 The biggest Substitute size is 20%. Are you testing me, chees?!
 Pokémon can't discern each others' health totals, but Louise targeted cutest cutemon on the third action since neither had been attacked directly and Jerome had a Substitute.
 I multiplied Icy Wind's BP by 0.5 (instead of the usual 0.75) for targeting multiple targets that were pretty spread out. It got a crit on Jerome's Substitute, so it bypassed his Light Screen.
 *JackPK* commands first, followed by *TruetoCheese*, and then *Keldeo*.


----------



## JackPK (Apr 26, 2015)

Wow, Louise, you're really slow. I could look up everybody else's movesets and formulate a complex strategy, but you're probably too slow to pull it off. So instead, I want you to take advantage of that slowness and use *Bide* on whoever you feel has most wronged you (in damage, physically, or emotionally... However you feel). Make them fear hurting you.

If somehow you get interrupted and can't finish your Bide, shoot some *Scald*ing water at the not-cute-anymore cutemon since he got unlucky enough to be weak to your STAB.

*Bide (store)/Scald @ cutemon x2 ~ Bide (release) @ cutemon / Jerome / Scald @ cutemon*

Eifie, you will never cease to amaze me with your reffing speed.


----------



## TruetoCheese (Apr 26, 2015)

Oh my god you are a bear. I know it's weird having illusions become real for you, but just bear with it.

Unfortunately we can't Blizzardspam because of Bide so we're going to make the most of our glorious movepool with an* Ice Beam, an Icicle Crash and then an Ice Punch. All of this at cutemon.
*
If he protects or is untargetable  on the first action then *Yawn* at Louise, if he does so on the other actions then *Hone Claws* to try and get rid of that pesky accuracy penalty.

*Ice Beam @ cutemon /Yawn @ Louise ~ Icicle Crash @ cutemon /Hone Claws ~ Ice Punch @ cutemon /Hone Claws
*

Eifie I will pay you in cold hard pizza if you write _Jerome_ having a philosophical revelation about illusions and his reality.


----------



## Keldeo (Apr 27, 2015)

Let's see what we can do here, cutemon. Protect to start, Reflect on the second action, and end with a Solar Beam at Louise. If you confusionfail out of setting up the Reflect, try it again.

*Protect ~ Reflect ~ Solar Beam @ Louise / Reflect*


----------



## Eifie (Apr 27, 2015)

*Round Two*​
*Keldeo* (3/3 left)

*cutest cutemon*  @ Light Clay
*Ability*: Levitate
*Health*: 72%
*Energy*: 95%
*Status*: Now the world really is spinning... Moderately confused (20% failure chance). _+2 Attack_.

*TruetoCheese* (3/3 left)

*Jerome*  @ Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Snow Cloak
*Health*: 70%
*Energy*: 81%
*Status*: Snickering to himself. Has a 14% Substitute.

*JackPK* (3/3 left)

*Louise* 
*Ability*: Own Tempo
*Health*: 73%
*Energy*: 89%
*Status*: W.......h.........aaaaa....................... _-1 Speed_.

------------------------------​
cutest cutemon does not understand. What's happened to him? He's not cute anymore! Has his entire life been a lie? Has he always been a freakin' Baltoy inside? This is madness! Completely overwhelmed, he smacks his head against a wall, which does absolutely nothing to clear it. Then Jerome shoots a glittering beam of ice at him, and to cutest cutemon's horror, he no longer has his adorable coat of fur to protect him from the cold. The attack chills him to the non-existent bone, and he wails to the ceilings in misery.

Meanwhile, nobody's paying the slightest bit of attention to Louise, so she waits. And waits. She stares vacantly at a completely uninteresting spot on the wall, and continues to wait.

Forcing himself to relax, cutest cutemon begins whirling about on the spot (oh god what is he doing, what is happening to him), whipping up a mini-tornado to surround him. When the wind dies down, it leaves a shimmering golden orb of protective energy in its place—just in time, too. The gigantic hulking bear that is now Jerome summons up a huge icicle out of nowhere and flings it point-first in cutest cutemon's direction. The icicle speeds toward him ominously, and if he could figure out how to open these strange eyes of his they would certainly widen in terror. Thankfully his little bubble absorbs a lot of the icicle's momentum, but it still pierces his skin with an unnatural cold that he just can't get used to, and he screams out in pain.

Meanwhile, nobody's paying the slightest bit of attention to Louise, and she's bored of waiting. She curls up on the ground with a resigned sigh and cries to herself despondently. She went through this weird transformation, and now nobody likes her anymore...

cutest cutemon likes Louise plenty, though! So much, in fact, that he looks up to the artificial sun overhead and begins to harness its power, aiming in the Slowpoke's direction. He gathers energy from the light into a blindingly-white sphere that radiates heat in all directions so that he can almost feel the intensity of the light through his permanently-closed eyes. Finally the dazzling orb grows too large for him to control and he lets it fly with a quick spin and a motion of his arms. Louise is far too slow to get out of the way even if she could think fast enough to do so, and the light slams into her painfully, blistering her thick skin. Well, it probably does that, but she hasn't noticed yet. Maybe in a few moments.

Still fixated on cutest cutemon (perhaps he's jealous), Jerome surrounds his right fist in a slick of ice and punches the unfortunate Baltoy right in the Baltoy. cutest cutemon is really not familiar with this new anatomy, so he can't get any more specific than that. It sure hurts, though, and cutest cutemon collapses on his side in despair. This round is sure taking a toll on him. Why's everyone got to pick on the Baltoy?

As the shimmering green veil of energy around Jerome dissipates, the three Pokémon find themselves undergoing yet another transformation...

------------------------------​
*Keldeo* (3/3 left)

*cutest cutemon*  @ Light Clay
*Ability*: Water Absorb
*Health*: 28%
*Energy*: 83%
*Status*: NOBODY LOVES ME, EVERYBODY HATES ME... _+2 Attack_.
*Used*: [confused] ~ Reflect ~ Solar Beam @ Louise

*TruetoCheese* (3/3 left)

*Jerome*  @ Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Levitate
*Health*: 63%
*Energy*: 69%
*Status*: _NOW I SHALL REIGN SUPREME!_ Has a 14% Substitute.
*Used*: Ice Beam @ cutest cutemon ~ Icicle Crash @ cutest cutemon ~ Ice Punch @ cutest cutemon

*JackPK* (3/3 left)

*Louise* 
*Ability*: Guts
*Health*: 45%
*Energy*: 87%
*Status*: ohmygodohmygodwhatshappeningtomewhatisthispain _-1 Speed_.
*Used*: Bide ~ Bide ~ Bide (failed)

*Arena Status*

 A Reflect surrounds cutest cutemon (6 more actions).
 IT'S FREAKIN' RAINING ACID YOU GUYS, WHY ARE YOU HERE

*Damage and Energy*


 cutest cutemon's Health: 72% - 6% (confusefail) - 16% (Ice Beam) - 8% (Icicle Crash) - 7% (Ice Punch) - 7% (acid rain) = 28%
 cutest cutemon's Energy: 95% - 2% (confusefail) - 1% (Reflect) - 7% (Solar Beam) - 2% (Reflect) = 83%
 Jerome's Health: 70% - 7% (acid rain) = 63%
 Jerome's Substitute: 14%
 Jerome's Energy: 81% - 4% (Ice Beam) - 5% (Icicle Crash) - 3% (Ice Punch) = 69%
 Louise's Health: 73% - 18% (Solar Beam) - 10% (acid rain) = 45%
 Louise's Energy: 89% - 2% (Bide (failed)) = 87%

*Notes*

 Speed order: Jerome (115) > Louise (82) > cutest cutemon (40).
 cutest cutemon evolved into a Frillish, Jerome evolved into an Azelf, and Louise evolved into a Raticate.
 Poor cutest cutemon, he didn't deserve this :C
 Jerome's Ice Beam jolted cutest cutemon out of his confusion.
 Louise's Bide failed since she didn't take any damage from other Pokémon before it was released. Bide is priority, so Solar Beam didn't hit until after.
 Solar Beam didn't get an energy bonus because it is also raining, hailing, and sandstorming.
 Jerome's Light Screen wore off after the third action.
 cutest cutemon's Reflect will wear off after the fourth round.
 Louise's Speed drop will wear off after the next round.
 Since it may become pertinent this round, I'm splitting the weather damage over the actions as 3%/4%/3% (one percent off each action if the Pokémon is partially immune).
 *TruetoCheese* commands first, followed by *Keldeo*, and then *JackPK*.


----------



## TruetoCheese (Apr 27, 2015)

We're doing well so far, _Jerome_! Let's keep our momentum going and tell Louise *how horrible of a rodent she is*. Certainly not fit to be hunted by your Jerome-kind. If the rodentuous Budew-impostor is Protecting, Detecting or otherwise unhittable, then electro_cute_ cutest cutemon with a *Thunderbolt*.  If both of them can't be hit, then just buckle down with a *Safeguard*. We can never be too prepared, eh?

If you managed to hit cutest cutemon last action, finish him with a wicked *Thunder*. If he can't be hit (barring a Substitute), just *ride the lightning into Louise* instead. Unless you didn't hit cutest cutemon and Louise wasn't Swaggered last action, in which case *Swagger* at her now. If she doesn't have a Sub, then you can just Thunder her instead. If both of them can't be hit (barring substitutes) then just uh *Chill*, I guess?

On the final action, if cutest cutemon is still up and you can kill him with a *Thunder*, do it. Same protect/untargetable conditionals, and Swagger ones, as before.

*Swagger @ Louise/Thunderbolt @ cutest cutemon or Louise/Safeguard ~ Thunder @ cutest cutemon or Louise/ Swagger @ Louise/Chill x2*


----------



## Keldeo (Apr 27, 2015)

Yo, Jack, I need you and Louise to do me a big favor: get rid of that substitute on action one, maybe even with a priority combo so you don't risk the confusionfail! Then cutemon can Pain Split with "Jerome" to even the odds, and all will be well. This is to our mutual advantage! Trust me here. As for cutemon, you'll be using Dazzling Gleam until Jerome's substitute is down in case Louise doesn't cooperate, and use Pain Split once the sub goes down or isn't there. Once you've pain splitted with "Jerome," hammer away with Shadow Ball. If you can't use one of Dazzling Gleam or Shadow Ball, switch to the other.

*Pain Split / Shadow Ball / Dazzling Gleam @ Jerome x3*


----------



## JackPK (Apr 27, 2015)

Is Jerome's Substitute currently Psychic-type to match him, or is it Normal/Flying type as it was when it was made?


----------



## Keldeo (Apr 27, 2015)

Bulbapedia says it would be the type he was when he made it.


----------



## JackPK (Apr 27, 2015)

If that's the case, then use a combo of Quick Attack and Wild Charge to take out that Substitute. Then Chill for the rest of the round to clear your head of the confusion.

If the Substitute is Psychic-type, run up quickly and Bite it to death instead.

*Quick Attack + (Wild Charge/Bite) ~ Chill*


----------



## Eifie (Apr 28, 2015)

*Round Three*​
*Keldeo* (3/3 left)

*cutest cutemon*  @ Light Clay
*Ability*: Water Absorb
*Health*: 28%
*Energy*: 83%
*Status*: NOBODY LOVES ME, EVERYBODY HATES ME... _+2 Attack_.

*TruetoCheese* (3/3 left)

*Jerome*  @ Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Levitate
*Health*: 63%
*Energy*: 69%
*Status*: _NOW I SHALL REIGN SUPREME!_ Has a 14% Substitute.

*JackPK* (3/3 left)

*Louise* 
*Ability*: Guts
*Health*: 45%
*Energy*: 87%
*Status*: ohmygodohmygodwhatshappeningtomewhatisthispain _-1 Speed_.

------------------------------​
It's high time Jerome be taken down a peg or two. Or ten. Louise looks at cutest cutemon, and cutest cutemon looks back at Louise. Both nod to each other, united for a time by a common foe. Louise makes her move first. Rapidly propelling herself across the ground with tiny paws, the Raticate draws up dormant static energy from the floor, fur bristling and standing on end as uncontrollable sparks gather in her coat. Her form blurs as she reaches top speed, a trail of electricity following her as she launches herself through the air to pounce on Jerome's vaguely Swablu-shaped heap of cotton. The fluffy material isn't nearly enough to slow her down, so Louise slams face-first into the floor. Ow. She slowly sits up, shaking herself as bits of fluff drift down onto her fur.

Determined to get revenge for his fluffy friend, Jerome lazily floats over to Louise and sits impressively in the air to unleash his carefully-constructed tirade of insults crafted to hit Louise's weak point for massive damage. Guess what? Jerome is a fucking LEGENDARY. A fucking AZELF. Is Louise a fucking LEGENDARY? No fucking WAY, because Louise is a fucking RATICATE. He could catch a fucking MILLION of her on fucking ROUTE 225. But there's only one of fucking JEROME the fucking AZELF. Fucking HA! Louise bristles furiously at this stream of filth directed at her sexy plant female personage. Oh, she'll show that loser who's the top of the food chain here. Yeah, she so will. But she's kind of tired right now, so she's just gonna bide her time and take a short rest until she's ready to utterly DESTROY him. For now, she'll just let cutest cutemon execute the rest of their master plan.

And so he does. The Frillish closes his eyes, probing for Jerome's mind in the void with a few bursts of psychic energy. When he finds it he quickly latches on, an aura of white light surrounding the Azelf to leech some of his lifeforce away. The stream of energy flows back into cutest cutemon himself, strengthening him until he and Jerome are on roughly even ground. Enraged that such a huge portion of his health was just sapped away from him, Jerome attempts to take out his anger on Louise as she rests, but the vicious sand swirls impenetrably around him, and he's not really sure where she is anymore... Making a guess at where he last saw her, Jerome raises his arms and the rumble of thunder answers his call, and a bolt of lightning zigzags down from the ceiling to strike a patch of defenseless floor. It leaves a small sizzling dent in the metal, but this just angers Jerome more.

Seeing his chance to strike, cutest cutemon raises his arm-things and forms a ball of flickering ghostly energy between them, which he quickly launches in Jerome's direction. Jerome turns just in time for it to strike him in the midsection, the unstable energies eating away at the psychic power that sustains his lifeforce. Gasping in shock as an attack directly strikes him for the first time this battle, Jerome screws his eyes shut and waits... but nothing happens. When he opens them again, he looks down at his completely unchanged Azelf body, and his eyes widen in horror. What... what's happened to him? This was just supposed to be one of his tricks! Could this be... real?! Was he never FOXTROT OSCAR X-RAY, but... the one true Azelf? No! FOXTROT OSCAR X-RAY will not accept this! Desperate to vent his... her... mental anguish, FOXTROT OSCAR X-RAY summons up another lightning strike from the ceiling, which hits true to this, and the defenseless Raticate squeals out in agony. cutest cutemon immediately sends another Shadow Ball her way, and FOXTROT OSCAR X-RAY flails about in the air in despair, not understanding what's happening. She's not supposed to be so vulnerable to Ghost attacks! And now that strange light is enveloping her, and she's transforming again... WHY, GOD, WHY?!

------------------------------​
*Keldeo* (3/3 left)

*cutest cutemon*  @ Light Clay
*Ability*: Serene Grace
*Health*: 35%
*Energy*: 60%
*Status*: WHY CAN'T I JUST BE CUTE AGAIN ;;
*Used*: Pain Split @ Jerome ~ Shadow Ball @ Jerome ~ Shadow Ball @ Jerome

*TruetoCheese* (3/3 left)

*FOXTROT OSCAR X-RAY*  @ Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Oblivious
*Health*: 6%
*Energy*: 45%
*Status*: WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS SHIT
*Used*: Swagger @ Louise ~ Thunder @ Louise (missed) ~ Thunder @ Louise

*JackPK* (3/3 left)

*Louise* 
*Ability*: Overgrow
*Health*: 20%
*Energy*: 81%
*Status*: Chillin'. Overgrow activated. Moderately confused (20% failure chance). _+2 Attack_.
*Used*: Quick Attack + Wild Charge ~ Chill (clear head)

*Arena Status*

 A Reflect surrounds cutest cutemon (3 more actions).
 IT'S FREAKIN' RAINING ACID YOU GUYS, WHY ARE YOU HERE

*Damage and Energy*


 cutest cutemon's Health: 28% + 17% (Pain Split) - 10% (acid rain) = 35%
 cutest cutemon's Energy: 83% - 17% (Pain Split) - 3% (Shadow Ball) - 3% (Shadow Ball) = 60%
 FOXTROT OSCAR X-RAY's Health: 63% - 17% (Pain Split) - 15% (Shadow Ball) - 15% (Shadow Ball) - 10% (acid rain) = 6%
 FOXTROT OSCAR X-RAY's Substitute: 14% - 18% (Quick Attack + Wild Charge) = 0%
 FOXTROT OSCAR X-RAY's Energy: 69% - 4% (Swagger) - 8% (Thunder) - 8% (Thunder) = 45%
 Louise's Health: 45% - 4% (recoil) - 11% (Thunder) - 10% (acid rain) = 20%
 Louise's Energy: 87% - 8% (Quick Attack + Wild Charge) + 10% (Chill) = 81%

*Notes*

 Speed order: FOXTROT OSCAR X-RAY (95) > Louise (80) > cutest cutemon (45).
 cutest cutemon evolved into a Dunsparce, FOXTROT OSCAR X-RAY evolved into a Jynx, and Louise evolved into a Venusaur (and Overgrow immediately activated).
 YOU GUYS ARE STILL NOT ON THE FRICKIN' ROOF. I ROLLED A 43. I AM IRKED.
 Sorry, Jack, I didn't realize that you probably wanted me to confirm what Keldeo said about the Substitute's typing. She was correct.
 Quick Attack + Wild Charge resulted in a 120 BP Electric-type move with +1 priority that dealt 25% recoil, rounded up. It destroyed FOXTROT OSCAR X-RAY's Substitute. I can never remember whether recoil is based on damage actually dealt or the damage it should have dealt; I went with the former, but feel free to correct me if that's not the case.
 Louise didn't actually Chill until the third action, but it was easier to write it in happening right after her combo.
 TruetoCheese's commands were not clear on what FOXTROT OSCAR X-RAY should do after Swagger actually hit, so I just went with Thunder on Louise those two actions.
 FOXTROT OSCAR X-RAY's Thunder on the second action missed thanks to weather accuracy shenanigans.
 FOXTROT OSCAR X-RAY's Illusion finally "broke" after being hit by that first Shadow Ball.
 Chilling to clear her head helped reduce Louise's failure chance by an additional 10%.
 cutest cutemon's Attack boost from Swagger and Louise's Speed reduction from Icy Wind both faded at the end of the round.
 *Keldeo* commands first, followed by *JackPK*, and then *TruetoCheese*.


----------



## Keldeo (Apr 28, 2015)

Don't worry, cutemon! I believe in your cuteness!!!

Shock Wave the FOX until the FOX is gone, then spam Blizzard at Louise. If the FOX Protects or is otherwise unhittable, use Blizzard on Louise until the FOX is hittable. If you're asleep, Snore whoever you can hit. If you're Tormented and can't use one of Shock Wave or Blizzard, switch to the other on the same target. If your target is the only target on the field and is protecting or otherwise unhittable, use Snore so you don't waste energy.

*Shock Wave @ FOXTROT OSCAR X-RAY / Blizzard @ Louise / Snore @ whoever x3*


----------



## JackPK (Apr 28, 2015)

Louise, what is it with you evolving into things that can learn Bide? Do you just really want to use it? Too bad.

Well, Keldeo and I teamed up last time, so this time let's see if TTC is willing to team up!

If FOXTROT OSCAR X-RAY attacks cutemon on the first action, then you follow it up with Sleep Powder on cutemon, and get in close to take that Snore. That way, we have the whole round for all three of us to beat up on each other and maybe the acid rain will KO us all at once! (If FOXTROT doesn't attack cutemon, still hit cutemon with Sleep Powder so you don't get hit by that Blizzard, but try to stay as far out of the way so maybe you don't get targeted with Snore.)

If you and FOXTROT are cooperating, unleash a one-action Frenzy Plant on cutemon, then Giga Drain away what is hopefully the last of its health. If cutemon's already KO'ed by the last action, Giga Drain at FOXTROT instead.

If you and FOXTROT aren't cooperating, hit them both with Earthquake. If that KO'ed FOXTROT, then Giga Drain cutemon; if it didn't, use another Earthquake.

*Sleep Powder @ cutemon ~ Frenzy Plant @ cutemon / Earthquake @ everybody ~ Giga Drain @ cutemon / Giga Drain @ FOXTROT / Earthquake @ everybody*


----------



## TruetoCheese (Apr 28, 2015)

Awww yeah Jack you are the bomb. We'll gladly co-operate with Louise, I mean we didn't hurt her when she was Biding her time, why would we betray her now. Regardless, welcome to the single digit jamboree, and unfortunately our dance partner is death itself. We'll open with a *Drain Punch* on cutemon so we actually survive the first action.

Then we're going to wait and let our good friend destroy the Dunsparce with Frenzy Plant. After that we're going to *Ice Beam* on Louise. If Louise misses the Frenzy Plant, we're going to* Dream Eater* on cutemon if he's asleep, and *Drain Punch* if he's not.

On the final action, if there is one, we're going to wait again for Louise to Giga Drain and KO cutemon, hopefully, then finish her off with an *Ice Beam*! If Giga Drain misses cutemon, then do not fret, because we have not revealed our hand to our comrade. Simply *Dream Eater* if cutemon is asleep, and *Drain Punch* if he isn't.

*Drain Punch @ cutemon ~ Ice Beam @ Louise/Dream Eater @ cutemon/Drain Punch @ cutemon ~ Ice Beam @ Louise/Dream Eater @ cutemon/Drain Punch @ cutemon*


----------



## Eifie (Apr 28, 2015)

*Round Four*​
*Keldeo* (3/3 left)

*cutest cutemon*  @ Light Clay
*Ability*: Serene Grace
*Health*: 35%
*Energy*: 60%
*Status*: WHY CAN'T I JUST BE CUTE AGAIN ;;

*TruetoCheese* (3/3 left)

*FOXTROT OSCAR X-RAY*  @ Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Oblivious
*Health*: 6%
*Energy*: 45%
*Status*: WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS SHIT

*JackPK* (3/3 left)

*Louise* 
*Ability*: Overgrow
*Health*: 20%
*Energy*: 81%
*Status*: Chillin'. Overgrow activated. Moderately confused (20% failure chance). _+2 Attack_.

------------------------------​
(SPOILERS: HAIL FALLS, EVERYONE DIES)

It's high time cutest cutemon be taken down a peg or two. Or ten. FOXTROT OSCAR X-RAY looks at Louise, and Louise looks back at FOXTROT OSCAR X-RAY. Both nod to each other, united for a time by a common foe. Then FOXTROT OSCAR X-RAY punches cutest cutemon in the face. cutest cutemon's protective bubble slows FOXTROT OSCAR X-RAY's fist down a little, but she still makes a decent enough impact to absorb a few stringy tendrils of green energy back into herself, making her feel just a tiny bit stronger. Louise is up next, and as FOXTROT OSCAR X-RAY jumps away the Venusaur shakes loose a cloud of dark green powder from the large flower on her back. The substance drifts gently down over cutest cutemon, who inhales a few spores with his next breath, and by the time he realizes what's happening it's too late. The Dunsparce's eyelids grow heavy, and the next second she's out like a light, unable to do anything but let out a deep, rumbling snore in Louise's face. Louise is somewhat offended by this rudeness.

Actually, she's really offended. The Venusaur roars out her ultimate rage, unleashing a pulse of Grass-type energy that causes plants to sprout all over the arena through cracks in the metal floor, walls, and even ceiling. Twisted, gnarled trees with thorns and pointy branches spring to life, and are immediately subjected to a battery of hailstones, sand, and rain, but this doesn't stop them from flat-out yanking their roots out of the ground to advance upon the defenseless cutest cutemon. One tree tangles him up in its branches while another plant assaults him with a thorny stalk, and a bulbous mushroom-thing looms ominously above, unable to figure out how to do any real harm. Somehow cutest cutemon manages to snooze through it all, but as the greenery recedes back into the floor it leaves him covered in various cuts and bruises and allergens.

BANG.

Doubling over in sudden pain (despite already being quadrupedal), Louise turns her head in ultra-slow motion, a look of shock and terror dawning on her face. Her cheek brushes against her shoulder, and comes back covered in clear, oozing sap. She looks at the substance in disbelief, and then listlessly raises her head to look at FOXTROT OSCAR X-RAY, who's staring at her blankly, holding up an icy gun. As Louise collapses, slowly, to the floor, FOXTROT OSCAR X-RAY looks down at her gun in horror and lets it tumble to the ground, putting her head in her hands.

BANG.

FOXTROT OSCAR X-RAY stares up at the ceiling, mouth agape, and then claps her hands over her chest. When she turns them around to look at her palms, she sees them covered in the same censored pink liquid that spills uncontrollably out of her wound. Looking past Louise's fallen form in disbelief, she sees the sleeping cutest cutemon pointing some sort of sonic weapon in her direction, and then she, too, slumps over in slow motion to the ground.

cutest cutemon continues to lie there, motionless.

Louise continues to lie there, motionless.

FOXTROT OSCAR X-RAY continues to lie there, motionless.

BANG.

cutest cutemon suddenly awakes and stares in horror at the ceiling, where an onslaught of hailstones is headed straight his way. He has no hands, otherwise he would surely press them to his head wound for them to come off drenched in censored pink liquid. He has no knees, otherwise he would fall to them. Instead, he looks no different as he falls unconscious.

...

...

...

Two of the Communication Club Collosseum's staff wander into the room. One of them picks up a lone piece of paper lying on the floor. "Hey, bro, listen to this:

_Dear trainer,

By the time you read this, I'll be KO'd. This is how I think it's gonna happen: FOXTROST OSCAR X-RAY will shoot me, then cutest cutemon will shoot FOXTROT OSCAR X-RAY, then cutest cutemon will keep sleeping and get shot by me through an onslaught of hailstones.

Love, your faithful Pokémon Louise.

P.S. Then two Communication Club Collosseum staff members will read this letter and shoot each other._

Haha, isn't that the most ridiculous thing you've—"

BANG.

------------------------------​
*Keldeo* (2/3 left)

*cutest cutemon*  @ Light Clay
*Ability*: Serene Grace
*Health*: 0%
*Energy*: 54%
*Status*: Knocked out!
*Used*: Snore @ Louise ~ Snore @ FOXTROT OSCAR X-RAY

*TruetoCheese* (2/3 left)

*FOXTROT OSCAR X-RAY*  @ Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Oblivious
*Health*: 0%
*Energy*: 36%
*Status*: Knocked out!
*Used*: Drain Punch @ cutest cutemon ~ Ice Beam @ Louise

*JackPK* (2/3 left)

*Louise* 
*Ability*: Overgrow
*Health*: 0%
*Energy*: 67%
*Status*: Knocked out!
*Used*: Sleep Powder @ cutest cutemon ~ Frenzy Plant @ cutest cutemon

*Arena Status*

 A Reflect surrounds where cutest cutemon used to be (1 more action).
 IT'S FREAKIN' RAINING ACID YOU GUYS, WHY ARE YOU HERE

*Damage and Energy*


 cutest cutemon's Health: 35% - 5% (Drain Punch) - 3% (acid rain) - 24% (Frenzy Plant) - 4% (acid rain) = 0%
 cutest cutemon's Energy: 60% - 3% (Snore) - 3% (Snore) = 54%
 FOXTROT OSCAR X-RAY's Health: 6% + 2% (Drain Punch) - 2% (acid rain) - 6% (Snore) = 0%
 FOXTROT OSCAR X-RAY's Energy: 45% - 5% (Drain Punch) - 4% (Ice Beam) = 36%
 Louise's Health: 20% - 6% (Snore) - 3% (acid rain) - 16% (Ice Beam) = 0%
 Louise's Energy: 81% - 3% (Sleep Powder) - 11% (Frenzy Plant) = 67%

*Notes*

 ohhhhhh my god. Okay so, as you can see in the calcs, FOXTROT OSCAR X-RAY KO'd Louise with Ice Beam on the second action, then cutest cutemon Snored her to death on the same action, and finally cutest cutemon succumbed to arena damage. Louise gets the KO on cutest cutemon since she was the last to damage him. Everyone wins! And yet, everyone loses. Alas.
 i'm so funny
 *Keldeo* sends out, then *TruetoCheese* sends out, then *JackPK* sends out and commands first, followed by *TruetoCheese* and then *Keldeo*.


----------



## Keldeo (Apr 28, 2015)

cutest skullmon, avenge your nobly fallen comrade! To arms!!!
 the epitome of cute

edit: If I'm not mistaken, TtC has to send out Jerome now because of Illusion's effects, right? edit two: I guess that's what I get for... not reading carefully, whoops.

Also cutest skullmon is totally the cutest skullmon? What are you talking about I mean compare her to this monstrosity


----------



## Eifie (Apr 28, 2015)

Keldeo said:


> cutest skullmon, avenge your nobly fallen comrade! To arms!!!
> the epitome of cute


what are you _saying_

TruetoCheese has to send out Jerome either now or as his last sendout.


----------



## TruetoCheese (Apr 29, 2015)

Ah but it is Jerome who is called.






_And Jerome who will answer.




Pizza._


----------



## JackPK (Apr 29, 2015)

Reynolds, you're up!

Start with Double Team, then Thunderbolt the real Jerome and use Foul Play on Eris/skullmon!

If you can Snatch anything, Snatch it!

I tried to come up with more complicated actions, but everything I can think of just opens up more loopholes I can't close, so for now I really think simple is best! Just Double Team, attack or Snatch!

*Double Team/Snatch ~ Thunderbolt/Snatch ~ Foul Play/Snatch*


----------



## TruetoCheese (Apr 29, 2015)

The circle of partnerstabbackship should be completed, no? ERIS THE CUTEST SKULLMON, HEARKEN THE CALL OF JEROME. Together we must defeat our dreaded foe, the kraken. Begin with a *Toxic *upon the Inkay, and hopefully greyskullmon over yonder will respond with a Hex, or in some other fashion. We have no need to worry about Double Team, we've got acid rain going on here and those clones'll be toast by the time they're up.

Next up, if your partner in arms has refused the alliance, well we're going to expel some *wind of ominous beginnings*. You do love your pizza, Jerome. If you have indeed joined forces and formed the best buddy cop show in town, then *Moonblast *away at Reynolds with your standard issue Moonpistols. Some magical girl anime out there is missing its props...

*Toxic @ Reynolds ~ Moonblast @ Reynolds/Ominous Wind @ Eris x2*

Damnit berd why do you not learn Signal Beam


----------



## Keldeo (Apr 29, 2015)

TruetoCheese said:


> Damnit berd why do you not learn Signal Beam


Duskull's only bug move is _Infestation_, okay.

Anyway, Eris, I've done the math and I think this plan works out better than Hex spamfest. First, make it absolutely clear to Jerome that we're teaming up with him so you don't get attacked or anything. Then move as close to Reynolds as possible so he knows you're spamming *Calm Mind*. If all goes according to plan, Reynolds will snatch it and not only use up his action but also have his special defense lowered because of Contrary, increasing his susceptibility to berd! Muahahahaha!

*Calm Mind x3*


----------



## Eifie (Apr 29, 2015)

*Round Five*​
*Keldeo* (2/3 left)

*cutest skullmon*  @ cutest egg
*Ability*: Levitate
*Health*: 100%
*Energy*: 100%
*Status*: Hovering cutely like a cute skullmon with her cutest egg.

*TruetoCheese* (2/3 left)





*Jerome*  @ Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Natural Cure
*Health*: 100%
*Energy*: 100%
*Status*: B|

*JackPK* (2/3 left)

*Reynolds* 
*Ability*: Contrary
*Health*: 100%
*Energy*: 100%
*Status*: Nobody knows what goes on in an Inkay's mind. It's just too freakin' weird.

------------------------------​
The field is silent. Except for the steady pattering of rain, hail, and sand on the floors and walls, which is actually pretty noisy.

The field is loud. Three fainted bodies lie sprawled across the metal floor (the staff members have mysteriously disappeared), all hopes of pizza sadly forgotten. But then the three trainers recall their fallen friends and send out new ones to take their places, and hope lives once again! Praise be!

The real Jerome (everyone hopes) is not about to give up his pizza without a fight. Well, that's not entirely true. He's perfectly willing to give up the pizza he's already eaten. So he coughs and gags and finally manages to puke up a mixture of half-digested pizza and venomous toxins that he somehow keeps in reserve, onto the floor in front of him. It's just too bad that there isn't actually an opponent on the floor in front of him. Reynolds is a bit further away than that. The sad puddle is quickly washed away by the acid rain, and that's the end of that. Whoops!

Meanwhile, cutest skullmon nods to Jerome with a wicked grin, and then closes her eyes and prepares to meditate upon her cuteness. But Reynolds is not so cool with that. He wants to meditate upon _his_ cuteness! So he surrounds himself with an aura of dark energy and pulls the thoughts straight out of cutest skullmon's mind, leaving a void in the Duskull's mental state that's matched by the sudden void around her as her inherited Reflect bubble disappears in a flash. Unfortunately, upon attempting to concentrate on the finer aspects of his cuteness, Reynolds comes upon an astounding revelation: he's not cute at all! He's just a freakin'... weird... squid... thing! This discovery is too much for Reynolds, and his eyes roll back into his head as a bit of his mind implodes upon itself.

Satisfied that cutest skullmon is not, for the moment, working against him, Jerome proceeds to phase two of his plan. He chirps a pure, beautiful note to the ceiling, and a fake moon emerges from behind some fake clouds, to bless him with its dazzling light. Said dazzling light rebounds powerfully off his cool shades at the perfect angle to hit Reynolds in the face. The explosion of Fairy-type energy knocks Reynolds backwards, preying on his lowered mental defenses... and yet, the Inkay finds himself somewhat strengthened by the power of the moon. He feels empowered to give that meditation another try, so he sends out a wave of darkness to steal cutest skullmon's thoughts again, only to discover that alas, he is still not cute.

Jerome reflects another burst of moonlight off his snazzy shades, and poor Reynolds can't figure out how to harness the moon's awesome power this time, and of course he has not become any cuter in the last few seconds. Unwilling to give in, he takes cutest skullmon's thoughts for his own a third time, with the exact same results. If only he was a cutest squidmon. Perhaps this round's transformation could grant his wish... but alas, it just turns him into a freakin' _Bidoof_.

------------------------------​
*Keldeo* (2/3 left)

*Eris*  @ Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Overgrow
*Health*: 90%
*Energy*: 100%
*Status*: Cackling to herself with glee.
*Used*: Calm Mind (snatched) ~ Calm Mind (snatched) ~ Calm Mind (snatched)

*TruetoCheese* (2/3 left)





*Jerome*  @ Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Illuminate
*Health*: 90%
*Energy*: 84%
*Status*: B...|?
*Used*: Toxic @ Reynolds (missed) ~ Moonblast @ Reynolds ~ Moonblast @ Reynolds

*JackPK* (2/3 left)

*Reynolds* 
*Ability*: Simple
*Health*: 59%
*Energy*: 88%
*Status*: WHY, MOON, WHY?! _-2 Special Attack, -3 Special Defense_.
*Used*: Snatch (Calm Mind) ~ Snatch (Calm Mind) ~ Snatch (Calm Mind)

*Arena Status*

 IT'S FREAKIN' RAINING ACID YOU GUYS, WHY ARE YOU HERE

*Damage and Energy*


 Eris's Health: 100% - 10% (acid rain) = 90%
 Eris's Energy: 100%
 Jerome's Health: 100% - 10% (acid rain) = 90%
 Jerome's Energy: 100% - 4% (Toxic) - 6% (Moonblast) - 6% (Moonblast) = 84%
 Reynolds's Health: 100% - 15% (Moonblast) - 16% (Moonblast) - 10% (acid rain) = 59%
 Reynolds's Energy: 100% - 2% (Snatch) - 2% (Calm Mind) - 2% (Snatch) - 2% (Calm Mind) - 2% (Snatch) - 2% (Calm Mind) = 88%

*Notes*

 Speed order: Jerome (85) > Eris (31) = Reynolds (31). Speed ties are broken by command order, i.e., if no other factors are in play, Eris will move before Reynolds next round because Keldeo is commanding before JackPK.
 Eris evolved into a Turtwig, Jerome evolved into a Staryu, and Reynolds evolved into a freakin' Bidoof.
 Eris's inherited Reflect wore off after the first action.
 Jerome's first Moonblast lowered (and therefore raised) Reynolds's Special Attack.
 STILL NO FRICKIN' ROOF, FRICKIN' JEEZ
 *TruetoCheese* commands first, followed by *Keldeo* and then *JackPK*.


----------



## TruetoCheese (Apr 29, 2015)

Can I call you Jeroyu now? :D

Joking aside, we're weak to a STAB, and that is quite a problem. We're going to try and *Reflect Type* on Eris and become one with the grass. If Eris uses Protect, then we're going to smash a *Waterfall *into Reynolds, if the Bigdoof is Protecting as well, just *Barrier*.

If you got a Reflect Type off on the first action, fire two *chilly shots* from your Ice Pistols at Eris. If you hit Reynolds last action, then *Brine *at him twice. If you end up falling asleep, just *Snore *it off and hope for some flinches. Doesn't matter who you hit with your slumber-rumbles.

*Reflect Type @ Eris / Waterfall @ Reynolds / Barrier ~ Ice Beam @ Eris / Brine @ Reynolds / Snore @ whoever you can x2*


----------



## Keldeo (Apr 29, 2015)

And lo, the partnership cycle continues. Eris, you'll be starting with *Protect* to avoid that nasty Reflect Type, then *Solar Beam* Jerome twice! Hopefully, (coughs) Reynolds will also Protect on the first action, and proceed to wail on Jerome as well, because then neither of us will be hit since Jerome's conditionals for the next two actions don't account for if he used Barrier that first action! ...or Reynolds could just take some powered-up Brines, if that works for him. If Jerome got in a Reflect Type on the first action, or Reynolds has used Super Fang on you, Solar Beam Reynolds instead. If you can't use Solar Beam for whatever reason besides sleep, Giga Drain your target. If you're asleep, Snore whoever you can hit.

*Protect ~ Solar Beam / Giga Drain / Snore x2*

(psst Jack did you know that Bidoof learns ~Super Fang~? Of course, if you Super Fang Eris, you'll just activate Overgrow because sandhailrainsun, so...)


----------



## JackPK (Apr 30, 2015)

Yeah, we really don't want to be hit by those Brines, so... *Protect*, and hope Jerome either does nothing or defaults to attacking Eris.

Luckily, Simple gives us the opportunity to fix our horrendous mistake last round! Take advantage of your doubled stat changes to boost your Special Defense back into the positive with *Amnesia*.

Now, unfortunately, that does give us a bit of a dice roll here, but the odds are in our favor that you can still use *Super Fang* on Jerome. (Alternatively, if Eris has directly attacked you, Super Fang her right back.) If you've forgotten Super Fang, that's really unfortunate, so instead, use *Thunder* on Jerome.

*Protect ~ Amnesia ~ Super Fang @ Jerome/Super Fang @ Eris/Thunder @ Jerome*


----------



## Eifie (Apr 30, 2015)

*Round Six*​
*Keldeo* (2/3 left)

*Eris*  @ Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Overgrow
*Health*: 90%
*Energy*: 100%
*Status*: Cackling to herself with glee.

*TruetoCheese* (2/3 left)





*Jerome*  @ Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Illuminate
*Health*: 90%
*Energy*: 84%
*Status*: B...|?

*JackPK* (2/3 left)

*Reynolds* 
*Ability*: Simple
*Health*: 59%
*Energy*: 88%
*Status*: WHY, MOON, WHY?! _-2 Special Attack, -3 Special Defense_.

------------------------------​
The round begins with all three battlers going on the defensive. Eris and Reynolds put up twin transparent shields, while Jerome does something a little different: he puts up a transparent shield. However, his is not a bubble but a semisolid wall of glittering psychic energy that stays in place when he moves away from it, so he's stuck cowering behind it, sunglasses clearly displeased at this situation. In fact, they're so displeased, they decide it's time to lead Jerome a little astray. _Snore_, they tell him, _that's what was in your commands. Come on, do it! Would your snazzy shades lie to you?_ Of course Jerome's snazzy shades would never lie to him, so he obediently closes his eyes behind them (or would, if he had any), and attempts to snore. All he can manage is a tinny, pathetic excuse for a rumble.

Keen to take advantage of Jerome's confusion, Eris swings the leaf on her head about, harnessing energy from the fake sun above to form a dazzling ball of light that radiates so much heat that it dries out her skin a bit, even though it's not even touching her. She sends it whizzing forth with a cry, and the orb pieces Jerome's protective wall without slowing, to buffet the poor Staryu backwards. Piercing light and heat blister his skin, and he struggles to secrete more liquid to keep it moist as he clumsily reapproaches his barrier. Meanwhile, Reynolds the Bidoof ignores the action completely, and though it doesn't look any different from the outside he's secretly dulling his brain even more, attempting to replace the vacant look on his face with... an even more vacant look as he discards a piece of clearly trivial knowledge. With the fake sun already shining brightly overhead, who needs to be able to summon the real one?

Overcome with betrayal at the misleading advice his shades have given him, Jerome ignores their insistent cries to _Snore, Jerome, Snore!_ and turns to face Eris instead. His center gem turns a cool, frosty blue as he gathers icy energy within it and releases it all in a glittering beam of bright blue light. The beam engulfs Eris in unforgiving cold for a moment, leaving a thin layer of frost on her skin that she quickly shakes off before firing off another orb of heat and light in revenge, this one even larger than the last, to send Jerome spinning backward.

Nobody really cares about Reynolds the Bidoof, who's sitting there with his usual blank look on his face. Super Fang...? Wasn't that... against the rules, or something? Can't he have a nice snack instead? Those ice cubes falling from overhead look plenty tasty...

And then, suddenly, there is no more Reynolds the Bidoof. There is only Reynolds the FIERCE AND MIGHTY DRAGONITE. Reynolds the FIERCE AND MIGHTY DRAGONITE roars proudly, beating his chest, and then looks around to notice the two Ice-types glaring at him. Uh-oh...

------------------------------​
*Keldeo* (2/3 left)

*Eris*  @ Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Inner Focus
*Health*: 67%
*Energy*: 86%
*Status*: Still doing okay.
*Used*: Protect ~ Solar Beam @ Jerome ~ Solar Beam @ Jerome

*TruetoCheese* (2/3 left)





*Jerome*  @ Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Thick Fat
*Health*: 30%
*Energy*: 76%
*Status*: Pondering discarding his shades for good. _+2 Defense_.
*Used*: Barrier ~ Snore (failed) ~ Ice Beam @ Eris

*JackPK* (2/3 left)

*Reynolds* 
*Ability*: Inner Focus
*Health*: 49%
*Energy*: 84%
*Status*: _Oh dear_... Has forgotten Sunny Day. _-2 Special Attack, +1 Special Defense_.
*Used*: Protect ~ Amnesia ~ nothing

*Arena Status*

 IT'S FREAKIN' RAINING ACID YOU GUYS, WHY ARE YOU HERE

*Damage and Energy*


 Eris's Health: 90% - 13% (Ice Beam) - 10% (acid rain) = 67%
 Eris's Energy: 100% - 2% (Protect) - 6% (Solar Beam) - 6% (Solar Beam) = 86%
 Jerome's Health: 90% - 22% (Solar Beam) - 28% (Solar Beam) - 10% (acid rain) = 30%
 Jerome's Energy: 84% - 2% (Barrier) - 1% (Snore (failed)) - 5% (Ice Beam) = 76%
 Reynolds's Health: 59% - 10% (acid rain) = 49%
 Reynolds's Energy: 88% - 2% (Protect) - 2% (Amnesia) = 84%

*Notes*

 Speed order: Reynolds (80) > Jerome (70) > Eris (50).
 Eris evolved into a Snorunt, Jerome evolved into a Dewgong, and Reynolds evolved into a Dragonite. SOMEONE'S SCREWED...
 SUPER FANG IS BANNED, COME ON KELDEO
 With no applicable commands, Jerome's actions were randomized from the commands he was given.
 I'm not really sure how Amnesia is supposed to work with all these evolutions, so I'll just have the forgotten move carry over.
 Eris's second Solar Beam was a crit.
 Rolled a freakin' 99 for roof shenanigans. Carry on...
 *Keldeo* commands first, followed by *JackPK* and then *TruetoCheese*.


----------



## Keldeo (Apr 30, 2015)

...Totally part of my evil plan! Yeah!

It looks like it's time for us to be partnered against, Eris, but let's see if we can use Snorunt's varied and expansive movepool to eliminate the squid anyway. Spam Blizzard, and if you can, try to solely target Reynolds. If he sets up a Light Screen, or you can't use Blizzard for any reason, switch to Avalanching him. Once Reynolds is down, or if he's protecting, or if you can't hit anyone, or if you can't use or hit with both Blizzard and Avalanche, use Light Screen.

*Blizzard / Avalanche @ Reynolds / Light Screen x3*

(psst TTC did you know that Dewgong learns ~Sheer Cold~?)

...(psst Jack did you know that Dragonite learns ~Horn Drill~?)


----------



## JackPK (Apr 30, 2015)

dammit

Okay, Reynolds, time to go down swingin'. Unleash a massive Focus Blast at Eris, then pump the last of your remaining Superpower into an attack on her. If by some miracle you're still alive after all that, strike her with another Focus Blast.

*Focus Blast ~ Superpower ~ Focus Blast*

incidentally, TTC, the difference between me dying in one action or two is probably down to whether you attack me on the first action, so wouldn't you rather let me get in an extra hit on Eris and do the most damage I can before I die?


----------



## TruetoCheese (Apr 30, 2015)

Alrighty, Jerome, we're going to partner up with Reynolds this round (as the circle dictates). Open with a *Waterfall* at Eris, and then if Blizzard missed on the first action then we're going to *Brine *at her as well. If Eris' Blizzard on the first action did not miss our good friend Reynolds, we're going to give him a bit of a mercy killing. Reynolds would want a friend to put him out of his misery, so give him just that with a targetted *Blizzard*.

On the final action, if there is one, if you can end Reynolds' suffering with a single target *Blizzard *then do it. If you can't, then *Brine *Eris if she's below 50% health, and *Waterfall *her otherwise.

*Waterfall @ Eris ~ Brine @ Eris / Blizzard @ Reynolds ~ Blizzard @ Reynolds / Brine @ Eris / Waterfall @ Eris*


----------



## Eifie (May 1, 2015)

*Round Seven*​
*Keldeo* (2/3 left)

*Eris*  @ Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Inner Focus
*Health*: 67%
*Energy*: 86%
*Status*: Still doing okay.

*TruetoCheese* (2/3 left)





*Jerome*  @ Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Thick Fat
*Health*: 30%
*Energy*: 76%
*Status*: Pondering discarding his shades for good. _+2 Defense_.

*JackPK* (2/3 left)

*Reynolds* 
*Ability*: Inner Focus
*Health*: 49%
*Energy*: 84%
*Status*: _Oh dear_... Has forgotten Sunny Day. _-2 Special Attack, +1 Special Defense_.

------------------------------​
Reynolds glances from Ice-type foe to other Ice-type foe in horror. Man, he's screwed... but at least he can go down fighting. He holds up his little arms and closes his eyes, concentrating, so that a ball of bright blue energy forms between his hands. His eyes glow the same colour as the sphere of energy grows larger and larger, and he nearly loses control of it a couple of times but somehow manages to pour a huge amount of power into it before it finally whizzes away of its own accord. The orb is larger than Eris herself, and it buffets her bodily back into a wall, eating away at her black hide as she screams out in agony. The Snorunt is utterly unable to recover herself before Jerome propels himself forward with a burst of foaming water, slamming into her with the force of a raging waterfall.

Poor Eris shakily climbs back to her feet and glares furiously at Reynolds. The Dragonite gulps. He knows what's coming. And indeed, Eris takes a deep breath and unleashes a powerful blast of frigid air laced with bits of snow and ice, so strong that the force of it pushes her backward into the wall again. She doesn't relent, though, and keeps the blizzard coming, and the frosty wind swirls cruelly around Reynolds, engulfing him in unforgiving cold as particles of ice stick to his skin and wings. It's all he can do to hold out as the storm runs its course, and when the winds finally fade he's left much worse for the wear, shivering madly hardly able to even sustain his flight with frost-covered wings. He gives himself a mighty shake and the ice flies off him in all directions, but that only makes him feel a tiny bit better.

Knowing that the end is upon him, Reynolds throws all he's got into this one last attack. With no regard for his own defenses, he launches himself into Eris with all the strength he's got left, slamming her into that same, cruel wall and beating her madly with his fists, managing to strike upon the point where his previous attack destroyed some of her hide. The effort leaves him exhausted and vulnerable to attack, and Jerome takes full advantage of this to try to finish off the Dragonite he was working with only a moment before. The Dewgong swims in a circle in mid-air and forces out another gust of snowy air, but the storm goes wildly off course, hitting a nearby wall and then fizzling out into nothing. Eris rolls her eyes. _She'll_ show Jerome how it's really done. So she breathes in, and then powerfully out, and with her exhale comes yet another icy tornado... that rushes up straight to the ceiling, and then vanishes. Well. That was embarrassing.

Hardly able to believe his luck, Reynolds focuses and summons up another orb of bright blue energy... but it seems chance is no longer on his side, and the sphere of light zips back and forth uncontrollably before striking harmlessly against the ground several feet to the right of Eris. Jerome is eager to make up for his earlier blunder, and this time when he calls up a storm of howling winds his aim is true. The wintery air swirls unforgivingly around Reynolds, and this time he's unable to sustain his flight; his ice-covered body falls heavily to the floor with a _thud_, the light leaving his eyes. Meanwhile, the barely-still-standing Eris concentrates and conjures up a screen of green light in an attempt to protect herself from future attack.

And then, suddenly, the ceiling opens up, and the floor begins to rise, first slowly and then unimaginably fast. Eris and Jerome hold on to each other for dear life, temporarily allied in the face of the terrifying unknown. The platform shoots up all the way to the FRICKIN' ROOF, AND OH MY GOD HOW IS ALL THAT FAKE RAIN AND SNOW AND SAND STILL SWIRLING AROUND THEM UP HERE, OH MY GOD IT'S EVEN WORSE, OH MY GOD THE SUN IS SO BRIGHT TAKE ME BACK TO THE BASEMENT...

------------------------------​
*Keldeo* (2/3 left)

*Eris*  @ Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Sand Veil
*Health*: 5%
*Energy*: 73%
*Status*: No longer doing okay. Has a Light Screen (5 more actions). _-1 Special Defense_.
*Used*: Blizzard @ Reynolds ~ Blizzard @ Reynolds (missed) ~ Light Screen

*TruetoCheese* (2/3 left)





*Jerome*  @ Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Ice Body
*Health*: 23%
*Energy*: 61%
*Status*: Feelin' pretty cool. _+2 Defense_.
*Used*: Waterfall @ Eris ~ Blizzard @ Reynolds (missed) ~ Blizzard @ Reynolds

*JackPK* (1/3 left)

*Reynolds* 
*Ability*: Inner Focus
*Health*: 0%
*Energy*: 63%
*Status*: Knocked out!
*Used*: Focus Blast @ Eris ~ Superpower @ Eris ~ Focus Blast @ Eris (missed)

*Arena Status*

 IT'S FREAKIN' RAINING ACID YOU GUYS, WHY ARE YOU HERE
 Y'ALL ARE ON THE FRICKIN' ROOF. ACID RAIN DEALS 2% MORE DAMAGE AND ATTACKS HAVE A FURTHER 5% ACCURACY PENALTY. GROWTH RAISES STATS BY 3 INSTEAD OF 2. AT THE END OF THE ROUND EVERYONE FALLS AND TAKES 8% TYPELESS DAMAGE.

*Damage and Energy*


 Eris's Health: 67% - 21% (Focus Blast) - 10% (Waterfall) - 24% (Superpower) - 7% (acid rain) = 5%
 Eris's Energy: 86% - 6% (Blizzard) - 6% (Blizzard) - 1% (Light Screen) = 73%
 Jerome's Health: 30% - 7% (acid rain) = 23%
 Jerome's Energy: 76% - 3% (Waterfall) - 6% (Blizzard) - 6% (Blizzard) = 61%
 Reynolds's Health: 49% - 25% (Blizzard) - 25% (Blizzard) = 0%
 Reynolds's Energy: 84% - 7% (Focus Blast) - 7% (Superpower) - 7% (Focus Blast) = 63%

*Notes*

 Speed order: Jerome (59) > Eris (55).
 Eris evolved into a Cacturne and Jerome evolved into a Vanillish.
 Reynolds's Focus Blast was a crit _and_ lowered Eris's Special Defense. Then his Superpower was a crit as well. Jeez.
 THEN BOTH BLIZZARDS THE SECOND ACTION MISSED. I see someone has been keeping up his offerings...
 Then Focus Blast on the third action missed. Can't win 'em all, I guess.
 And then Jerome's Blizzard finished Reynolds off on the third action.
 FINALLY, THE FRICKIN' ROOF.
 *JackPK* sends out and then commands first, followed by *TruetoCheese* and then *Keldeo*.


----------



## JackPK (May 1, 2015)

That went... so much better than I expected. Now it's Lancelot's turn!



Okay, so first order of business: get Eris out of the way, since Jerome's movepool is shitty and therefore not a huge threat. Use a *Shock Wave* for this, unless she's already KO'ed by the time you attack, in which case use *Iron Head* on Jerome.

After that, use *Flash Cannon* on Jerome, unless he's preparing Mirror Coat, in which case *Iron Head*. If you miss or he Protects, try again.

After you've attacked and successfully hit Jerome twice, start using *Swords Dance*. I do believe two Steel-type attacks plus the acid rain should be just plenty to KO him.

*Shock Wave @ everybody/Iron Head @ Jerome ~ Flash Cannon @ Jerome/Iron Head @ Jerome ~ Flash Cannon @ Jerome/Iron Head @ Jerome/Swords Dance*


----------



## TruetoCheese (May 1, 2015)

WELL, LET'S JUST END THE ROUND BEFORE YOU GET STRUCK BY THAT NASTY STEEL STAB. WE HAVE REALLY COOL SHADES, LIKE SO COOL THAT ERIS SHOULD LET US KILL HER BECAUSE WE'RE SO COOL LIKE MY GOD OUR CHARMS ARE SO AMAZING WE SHOULD *ICE BEAM* HER AND PRESERVE HER IN ICE SO SHE CAN WATCH US FOREVER THAT'S HOW IT WORKS.

IF YOU CAN'T HIT ERIS WITH AN *ICE BEAM*, BECAUSE SHE'S EITHER UNTARGETABLE OR PROTECTING, THEN HIT LANCELOT WITH IT INSTEAD. HE HAS A COLD, COLD HEART. REJECTING NOSADA LIKE THAT, HOW COULD HE. MAKE HIS EXTERIOR THE SAME AS THE INTERIOR.

*ICE BEAM @ ERIS / ICE BEAM @ LANCELOT X3*


----------



## Keldeo (May 1, 2015)

*Protect ~ Sucker Punch + Superpower @ Jerome*


----------



## Eifie (May 1, 2015)

wow k you gotta at least give me a description there or maybe I'll take back letting that combo work

edit: WAIT YOU GUYS ARE ON THE FRICKIN' ROOF, WHY AREN'T Y'ALL YELLING


----------



## Eifie (May 1, 2015)

*Round Eight*​
*Keldeo* (2/3 left)

*Eris*  @ Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Sand Veil
*Health*: 5%
*Energy*: 73%
*Status*: No longer doing okay. Has a Light Screen (5 more actions). _-1 Special Defense_.

*TruetoCheese* (2/3 left)





*Jerome*  @ Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Ice Body
*Health*: 23%
*Energy*: 61%
*Status*: Feelin' pretty cool. _+2 Defense_.

*JackPK* (1/3 left)

*Lancelot* 
*Ability*: No Guard
*Health*: 100%
*Energy*: 100%
*Status*: THIS LOATHESOME WEATHER IS AN AFFRONT TO MY NOBLE PERSONAGE. TAKE ME BACK TO THE BASEMENT AT ONCE.

------------------------------​
OH MY GOD ERIS IS ON THE FRICKIN' ROOF. This is FRICKIN' TERRIFYING, better PROTECT HERSELF! THAT SOUNDS LIKE A GOOD IDEA! Without further delay, Eris summons up a transparent, pretty solid bubble to protect her from the CASCADING RAIN AND SAND AND HAIL. IT ALL BOUNCES OFF HER SHIELD LIKE SO MANY MACHINE GUN SHOTS. WAAAAAAAH. Her bubble is also a pretty convenient shield from that pulse of electricity that Lancelot sends outward in all directions, yeah. The few sparks that reach her fizzle away upon contact with her bubble, and all's well in her world except that she's a frickin' CACTUS TRAPPED ON THE FRICKIN' ROOF. GET ME FRICKIN' OUT OF HERE AAAAAAAA.

Jerome is keen to grant Eris's wish, but alas, her shield prevents him from doing so. Instead he turns to Lancelot, sees the Honedge in finest, picture-perfect detail through his shades and the swirling sand. A most excellent combination! The Vanillite calls forth an icy orb of icy coolness to hover in front of him, and his snazzy shades add an extra ten degrees of cool. One might even call it twenty percent cooler. He spins around in the air and a beam of blue light shoots out from the orb toward Lancelot's not-nearly-as-chilly exterior. The Honedge's steel covering protects his blade from some of it, but a portion of the piercing cold makes its way through, chilling him to the core.

OHHHH MY GOD IF NO ONE IS GOING TO COME RESCUE ERIS FROM THE FRICKIN' ROOF SHE'S GOING TO JUMP RIGHT OFF, AND SHE'S GONNA TAKE THAT LOSER JEROME WITH HER. AND SO SHE DOES. As the Vanillite is preparing another sphere of ice, Eris tackles him and catches him by surprise before beating him up with her thorny limbs with all the energy she's got left. BAM BAM FRICKIN' BAM. THE SOUNDS OF DESTRUCTION ARE AUDIBLE EVEN OVER NOISE OF THE HUGE HAILSTONES SMASHING DOWN ON THE FRICKIN' ROOF. And then, suddenly... the lenses of Jerome's sunglasses pop right out. He's gone.

LANCELOT CRIES OUT IN UTTER RAGE AND FURY THAT HIS TARGET HAS BEEN TAKEN FROM HIM. On instinct, he charges up a sphere of silver Steel-type energy and bats it forward with a swing of his blade, to knock Eris RIGHT OFF THE FRICKIN' ROOF. YEAH. LANCELOT IS THE FRICKIN' CHAMPION. And then the roof tilts one way, and then the other, and then completely disappears from beneath him, so the poor Honedge finds himself FALLING AT TOP SPEED THROUGH THE AIR OH MY GOD SOMEONE SAVE ME. _NOSADA_!

Nosada does not answer, but something else does: at last second he finds himself transformed into a FRICKIN' BIRD, to make a graceful landing on the collosseum floor.

------------------------------​
*Keldeo* (1/3 left)

*Eris*  @ Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Sand Veil
*Health*: 0%
*Energy*: 63%
*Status*: Knocked out!
*Used*: Protect ~ Sucker Punch + Superpower @ Jerome

*TruetoCheese* (1/3 left)





*Jerome*  @ Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Ice Body
*Health*: 0%
*Energy*: 57%
*Status*: Knocked out!
*Used*: Ice Beam @ Lancelot ~ nothing

*JackPK* (1/3 left)

*Lancelot* 
*Ability*: Insomnia
*Health*: 79%
*Energy*: 93%
*Status*: THIS LOATHESOME WEATHER IS AN AFFRONT TO MY NOBLE PERSONAGE. TAKE ME BACK TO THE ROOF AT ONCE.
*Used*: Shock Wave (spread out) ~ Flash Cannon @ Eris

*Arena Status*

 IT'S FREAKIN' RAINING ACID YOU GUYS, WHY ARE YOU HERE
 A Light Screen stands where Eris used to be (3 more actions).

*Damage and Energy*


 Eris's Health: 5% - 3% (acid rain) - 11% (Flash Cannon) = 0%
 Eris's Energy: 73% - 3% (Protect) - 7% (Sucker Punch + Superpower) = 63%
 Jerome's Health: 23% - 3% (Shock Wave) + 2% (Ice Body) - 3% (acid rain) - 22% (Sucker Punch + Superpower) = 0%
 Jerome's Energy: 61% - 4% (Ice Beam) = 57%
 Lancelot's Health: 100% - 7% (Ice Beam) - 3% (acid rain) - 3% (acid rain) - 8% (FALL FROM THE FRICKIN' ROOF) = 79%
 Lancelot's Energy: 100% - 4% (Shock Wave) - 3% (Flash Cannon)= 93%

*Notes*

 Speed order: Lancelot (91) stands alone.
 Lancelot evolved into a Murkrow.
 Shock Wave is, somehow, a single-target attack by nature, so spreading it out had even more of a damage penalty than that of multi-target moves. Also, Lancelot didn't actually move before Jerome the first action, but it was easier to write that way.
 Eris's combo was a crit.
 Since he didn't have a target on the second action, Lancelot used his move on Eris since she was the only one he could hit. It lowered Special Defense, not that it mattered.
 Once again, everyone gets a KO! Jerome KO'd Reynolds last round, then Eris KO'd Jerome, and finally Lancelot KO'd Eris. I guess Reynolds doesn't get a KO, though.
 *Keldeo* sends out, then *TruetoCheese* sends out and posts commands, then *Keldeo* posts commands, then *JackPK* posts commands.


----------



## Keldeo (May 1, 2015)

I think I'll go with cutest creammon!


----------



## TruetoCheese (May 2, 2015)

I'll go with Littlefoot!



I had to use a Gen 6 mon at some point ;-; (why sprites whhhhhhhhy)

Alright lets say our hellos to good ol' everyone here, start by seeing if you can do single target *Avalanches* into Lancelot, and if he's untargetable or Protecting then turn your cacophony over to to cutest creammon instead. If Avalanche can't be single-targeted then just let loose. Lancelot probably can't outwait you, since he's so much faster, but try to go after him if possible. Or creammon if Lancelot can't be hit.

If you're statused and have the damage boost on *Facade* because of it (actually statused, not if you're drowsy from a Yawn or something), use that on Lancelot instead. If Lancelot is untargetable or Protecting, Facade at creammon. If you're asleep, start throwing out *Sleep Talks*.

*Avalanche / Facade / Sleep Talk x3*


----------



## Keldeo (May 2, 2015)

Well, I'm cool with plan: attack berd. Charlotte, target berd with *Draining Kisses* for health this entire round, or switch to draining Littlefoot if berd is unhittable for a reason besides substitute. If you can't use Draining Kiss, you're paralyzed, or you can't hit your target with Draining Kiss for a reason besides substitute, switch to *Dazzling Gleam*, which I guess you have to spread out... Try to single-target it anyway, on the same target you'd be kissing. If you're tormented, alternate Draining Kiss and Dazzling Gleam. 

If you're confused, or for some reason you can't use or hit with either Draining Kiss or Dazzling Gleam, *Calm Mind* as soon as possible (but in the first case, only use it once, and use it to lessen your confusion, not raise your stats) before proceeding with the original plans - except if one or both of those first conditions are fulfilled and either Lancelot is preparing a Snatch or you are taunted; in that case, use Dazzling Gleam, or if you can't use or hit with Dazzling Gleam, use Draining Kiss on whoever you can hit/the wall if you can't hit anyone.

*Draining Kiss / Dazzling Gleam / Calm Mind x3*


----------



## JackPK (May 2, 2015)

ick, double-teamed with super-effective moves

Let's try using Fly to avoid those attacks; go up as high as possible. While you're up in the air, calm your mind and cross your fingers for a good evolution. On the way down, aim at Charlotte.

If you can't stay up in the air that long (I don't see why you couldn't as I believe I've seen it done before iirc, but who knows idk, and better to give commands for just in case), Protect on actions one and three and unleash a heat wave between them.

*Fly up/Protect ~ Calm Mind/Heat Wave ~ Fly down @ Charlotte/Protect*


----------



## Eifie (May 2, 2015)

*Round Nine*​
*Keldeo* (1/3 left)

*Charlotte*  @ Whipped Dream
*Ability*: Sweet Veil, Gooey
*Health*: 100%
*Energy*: 100%
*Status*: Lollygagging about. Has a Light Screen (3 more actions).

*TruetoCheese* (1/3 left)

*Littlefoot*  @ Never-Melt Ice
*Ability*: Refrigerate
*Health*: 100%
*Energy*: 100%
*Status*: Feelin' pretty cool.

*JackPK* (1/3 left)

*Lancelot* 
*Ability*: Insomnia
*Health*: 79%
*Energy*: 93%
*Status*: THIS LOATHESOME WEATHER IS AN AFFRONT TO MY NOBLE PERSONAGE. TAKE ME BACK TO THE ROOF AT ONCE.

------------------------------​
These sixth-generation 'mons are an affront to Lancelot's noble second-generation presence. (Never mind that he actually is one of the worst of sixth-generation mons.) He must return to the roof at once. And so our intrepid survivor of many generations past swiftly takes wing and flutters up to the metal ceiling, where he is promptly assaulted by a barrage of hailstones to the face. But no matter! He has endured many such struggles since his and his brothers' discovery in Johto. They were being hit by hailstones before it was cool... so really, they were just being rained upon.

Charlotte turns her body slowly upwards to look at Lancelot, tongue lolling out of her mouth. Why'd he have to go all the way up there?! It's not fair, all she wanted was to give him a friendly kiss! Oh, well. There are always other friends. So the Swirlix oozes her way across the floor to give the dashing Littlefoot a little peck on the cheek. Or maybe an extended peck. She likes him a lot, though not as much as the far more dashing Lancelot, so she "accidentally" draws it out for a bit too long, absorbing some of the Amaura's life force into herself. But her puffy coat is already as healthy as it can be, and if she tried to support any more weight she'd just keel right over. Too bad.

In her haste to meet up with Littlefoot for a few kisses, Charlotte has completely neglected to notice the several icy rocks that the Amaura has summoned up to hover precariously over her fluffy self. With an angry roar, Littlefoot charges forward, getting sticky goo all over his skin, and lets the stones fall straight down, cascading over Charlotte in their icy fury to bury her deep beneath a heap of boulders and snow. The Swirlix's form distorts and stretches out to fill the gaps between the rocks pressing immediately against her, until finally she manages to ooze her way out. While Lancelot continues to meditate on the many flaws of the new generations and the merits of good old Kanto and Johto overhead, Charlotte tries again to give Littlefoot a sloppy kiss, managing to drain a bit of his energy to reinforce her coat before again she is rebuffed by a slide of icy boulders.

Satisfied with his ponderings, Lancelot arcs through the air and hurtles downward straight into Charlotte's sticky, puffy coat. The force causes the mass of fluff to indent inward, and Lancelot feels briefly suffocated in the sugary mass before it pops out again and he slides down onto the ground, the sugary substance gunking up his pristine feathers. This is an outrage! As Lancelot frantically tries to groom his feathers back to perfection, the slightly-flattened puff on the ground springs up to kiss the side of his beak. The Murkrow blushes a little, but his abashment soon turns back into rage as he notices little pink threads of his life energy flowing back into the Swirlix. He tenses up, prepared to show her a bit of respect for her elders, but Littlefoot chooses that moment to barge straight into him, showering him with a cluster of snowy pebbles. Lancelot most certainly does not appreciate all the disrespect he's incurring here. Not at all. He'll show them.

------------------------------​
*Keldeo* (1/3 left)

*Charlotte*  @ Whipped Dream
*Ability*: Rock Head, Sweet Veil
*Health*: 53%
*Energy*: 88%
*Status*: Hurt deep, deep inside her shell by all this rejection.
*Used*: Draining Kiss @ Littlefoot ~ Draining Kiss @ Littlefoot ~ Draining Kiss @ Lancelot

*TruetoCheese* (1/3 left)

*Littlefoot*  @ Never-Melt Ice
*Ability*: Overgrow
*Health*: 85%
*Energy*: 82%
*Status*: ROOOOAR I'M A FUCKIN' DRAGON _-2 Speed_.
*Used*: Avalanche @ Charlotte ~ Avalanche @ Charlotte ~ Avalanche @ Lancelot

*JackPK* (1/3 left)

*Lancelot* 
*Ability*: Levitate
*Health*: 47%
*Energy*: 87%
*Status*: THIS LOATHESOME KISSING IS AN AFFRONT TO MY NOBLE PERSONAGE. TAKE ME BACK TO NOSADA AT ONCE. _+1 Special Attack, +1 Special Defense, -1 Speed_.
*Used*: Fly (up) ~ Calm Mind ~ Fly (down) @ Charlotte

*Arena Status*

 IT'S FREAKIN' RAINING ACID YOU GUYS, WHY ARE YOU HERE

*Damage and Energy*


 Charlotte's Health: 100% - 17% (Avalanche) + 3% (Draining Kiss) - 17% (Avalanche) - 11% (Fly (down)) + 5% (Draining Kiss) - 10% (acid rain) = 53%
 Charlotte's Energy: 100% - 3% (Draining Kiss) - 3% (Draining Kiss) - 3% (Draining Kiss) - 3% (Light Screen) = 88%
 Littlefoot's Health: 100% - 4% (Draining Kiss) - 4% (Draining Kiss) - 7% (Acid Rain) = 85%
 Littlefoot's Energy: 100% - 6% (Avalanche) - 6% (Avalanche) - 6% (Avalanche) = 82%
 Lancelot's Health: 79% - 7% (Draining Kiss) - 13% (Avalanche) - 12% (acid rain) = 47%
 Lancelot's Energy: 93% - 2% (Fly (up)) - 2% (Calm Mind) - 2% (Fly (down))= 87%

*Notes*

 Speed order: Littlefoot (83) > Lancelot (55) > Charlotte (50).
 Charlotte evolved into a Shelgon, Littlefoot evolved into a Serperior, and Lancelot evolved into a Vibrava.
 Avalanche is a single-target move. Also, the description makes it sound like it's only a contact move when the damage isn't doubled, but that's weird, so I'm just treating it as a contact move regardless.
 Since Pokémon take extra weather damage from being on the roof (somehow), I'd think being right up next to those weather generators would do the trick was well. Lancelot took 1% extra weather damage each turn he stayed up.
 I charge energy for staying in the air on a sliding scale where the first couple of actions are free, but then staying up becomes increasingly more tiring, so Lancelot didn't have to pay any extra energy for staying aloft.
 Lancelot didn't have any explicit commands to wait before flying down, so he did right away on the third action.
 Charlotte's Light Screen wore off at the end of the round. (I didn't write it in because it didn't really fit with the tone, unfortunately.) In accordance with a discussion that happened in the Question Box a while ago, she had to pay the rest of the upkeep cost.
 *Keldeo* posts commands, then *JackPK* posts commands, then *TruetoCheese* posts commands.


----------



## Keldeo (May 2, 2015)

This situation isn't looking that great, unfortunately. Charlotte, you'll be spamming Dragon Claw at Lancelot. Perhaps we could convince TTC to team up on him as before? If he Flies up or U-turns out of reach, try to hit him with a Twister (which Serperior learns too!) If he starts to Bide, immediately switch to Fire Fang at Littlefoot. If you're Tormented, alternate Fire Fang at Littlefoot and Dragon Claw at Lancelot, or if you're Tormented and Lancelot is Biding, alternate Fire Fang at Littlefoot and Dragon Claw at Littlefoot. If your chosen target is Protecting or otherwise unhittable, bar Substitute, Fly, and U-turn, use Fire Fang on Littlefoot if said target is Lancelot, or Dragon Claw/Twister (as appropriate) on Lancelot if said target is Littlefoot. If both of them are protecting or unhittable, or Littlefoot is unhittable and Lancelot is Biding, use Twister on the wall so you waste the least amount of energy.

*Dragon Claw / Twister / Fire Fang x3*


----------



## JackPK (May 2, 2015)

You know, Lancelot, Bide is cheap, but we're losing and this is the second time in a row you've been weak to one of your enemies' STABs and they've commanded to spam that STAB before we command. So go forth and be cheap. Store up a Bide and then release it at whoever you feel has wronged you most.

If you can't perform/continue Bide (it gets interrupted somehow, you can't start it, or any other reason... also if the last action comes around and nobody's hit you while you stored up Bide, if you can manage it? not sure if that's legal ruleswise), kill everything with dragonfire. Dracarys.

*Bide (store)/Outrage x2 ~ Bide (release)/Outrage*


----------



## TruetoCheese (May 2, 2015)

Serperior's movepool is truly incredible. Stupendous, simply stupendous.

It's so grand that we'll be able to show some dragons the true meaning of draconian. We'll have to become dragons on drago's part, who was unable to take part in this battle. We must become dragons in spirit. We must become DRAGONS.

To that end we're going to *Hyper Beam, then Giga Impact then Hyper Beam*. All of them one action, all of them at Charlotte.

*Hyper Beam @ Charlotte ~ Giga Impact @ Charlotte ~ Hyper Beam @ Charlotte*


----------



## Eifie (May 2, 2015)

*Round Ten*​
*Keldeo* (1/3 left)

*Charlotte*  @ Whipped Dream
*Ability*: Rock Head, Sweet Veil
*Health*: 53%
*Energy*: 88%
*Status*: Hurt deep, deep inside her shell by all this rejection.

*TruetoCheese* (1/3 left)

*Littlefoot*  @ Never-Melt Ice
*Ability*: Overgrow
*Health*: 85%
*Energy*: 82%
*Status*: ROOOOAR I'M A FUCKIN' DRAGON _-2 Speed_.

*JackPK* (1/3 left)

*Lancelot* 
*Ability*: Levitate
*Health*: 47%
*Energy*: 87%
*Status*: THIS LOATHESOME KISSING IS AN AFFRONT TO MY NOBLE PERSONAGE. TAKE ME BACK TO NOSADA AT ONCE. _+1 Special Attack, +1 Special Defense, -1 Speed_.

------------------------------​
This loathesome battle is an affront to Lancelot's noble personage. He cannot be bothered to participate in such ruckus. If he had arms, he would fold them across his chest. But he does not have arms, only buzzy feet things, so he alights in a corner and sits there, watching eerily with oversized buggy eyes and taking on a slight red glow.

Littlefoot ignores him. Charlotte ignores him. Littlefoot rears up, uncoiling his serpentine body into almost a straight line, and charges up a FRICKIN' HUGE BALL OF ORANGE ENERGY IN HIS MOUTH. No, that's a lie. Littlefoot's mouth is far too small to contain this monstrous orb of light. His jaws part comically a bit beyond their means, and he winces in pain as he finally lets the attack fly, a blinding beam of light tearing across the floor to slam Charlotte back into the wall with a deafening _crash_. The Serperior collapses back into a fully-coiled position, panting heavily from pure exhaustion, as Charlotte slowly extricates herself from the Shelgon-shaped dent she's left in the wall. Both Pokémon struggle to stay upright, but it's Charlotte who makes her move next, spinning through the air like a top as the spikes on her shell burst into flame. She rolls right over Littlefoot's tail and he yelps in shock as his beautiful foliage is set alight, frantically thrashing his tail against the floor to put it out.

Beating his wings impatiently, Lancelot continues to watch and wait.

Littlefoot ignores him. Charlotte ignores him. Littlefoot rears up, uncoiling his serpentine body into almost a straight line, and FRICKIN' SLAMS HIMSELF STRAIGHT DOWN ONTO CHARLOTTE. Orange energy streaks behind him as he struggles to pin the Shelgon down with his slender form, until he resorts to wrapping half his body around his foe to throw her into the ground again and again. He can't keep it up for long and soon must release her, toiling to catch his breath. Shelgon are heavy, man. All this violence is quickly tiring Littlefoot out. Charlotte weakly withdraws back into her shell and sets it alight again, rolling herself over Littlefoot's midsection as he cries out in pain.

Hmph. Lancelot is bored of watching and waiting. Who needs those losers, anyway? He turns his back to them with a huff, the dark red energy around him slowly dissipating. Meanwhile, Littlefoot draws himself up again with a draconic roar, causing the walls to shake as he summons up yet another FRICKIN' HUGE BALL OF ORANGE ENERGY IN HIS MOUTH. His head snaps back a little as an enormous beam of light bursts forth to carve a path through the metal floor and toss Charlotte quite a ways backward. The Shelgon struggles to get to her feet and can't quite manage to support herself, and it takes her a few tries to finally get it right. Sweat beading down her forehead, she forces herself to barrel forward one last time, this time in Lancelot's direction, dark orange flames erupting from her shell. (But this time it is dragonfire. This is different.) The Vibrava's joy at finally being noticed is somewhat dampened by the roaring draconic flame eating through his delicate, sensitive skin. Alas.

A few bits of hail fall on Charlotte's shell and she's out like a light, collapsing to her side in relief. Littlefoot follows suit, though his eyes stay open, and he coils up on the ground for a moment, grateful for this sweet, sweet rest. Meanwhile, Lancelot finds himself turned into a little pink baby. A fuckin' Happiny, man! Who the hell decides these things?

------------------------------​
*Keldeo* (0/3 left)

*Charlotte*  @ Whipped Dream
*Ability*: Rock Head, Sweet Veil
*Health*: 0%
*Energy*: 77%
*Status*: Knocked out!
*Used*: Fire Fang @ Littlefoot ~ Fire Fang @ Littlefoot ~ Dragon Claw @ Lancelot

*TruetoCheese* (1/3 left)

*Littlefoot*  @ Never-Melt Ice
*Ability*: Swift Swim
*Health*: 57%
*Energy*: 46%
*Status*: Longing for a break. Swift Swim activated. _-2 Speed_.
*Used*: Hyper Beam @ Charlotte ~ Giga Impact @ Charlotte ~ Hyper Beam @ Charlotte

*JackPK* (1/3 left)

*Lancelot* 
*Ability*: Natural Cure
*Health*: 25%
*Energy*: 85%
*Status*: THIS FORM IS AN AFFRONT TO MY NOBLE PERSONAGE. TAKE IT AWAY AT ONCE. _+1 Special Attack, +1 Special Defense, -1 Speed_.
*Used*: Bide ~ Bide ~ Bide (failed)

*Arena Status*

 IT'S FREAKIN' RAINING ACID YOU GUYS, WHY ARE YOU HERE
 YOU GUYS ARE ON THE FRICKIN' ROOF. WEATHER DOES 2% MORE DAMAGE AND EVERYONE HAS AN ADDITIONAL 5% ACCURACY PENALTY ON THE FRICKIN' ROOF. AT THE END OF THE ROUND EVERYONE TAKES 8% TYPELESS DAMAGE. NEITHER OF YOU LEARNS GROWTH.

*Damage and Energy*


 Charlotte's Health: 53% - 15% (Hyper Beam) - 15% (Giga Impact) - 15% (Hyper Beam) - 10% (acid rain) = 0%
 Charlotte's Energy: 88% - 4% (Fire Fang) - 4% (Fire Fang) - 3% (Dragon Claw) = 77%
 Littlefoot's Health: 85% - 9% (Fire Fang) - 9% (Fire Fang) - 10% (acid rain) = 57%
 Littlefoot's Energy: 82% - 12% (Hyper Beam) - 12% (Giga Impact) - 12% (Hyper Beam) = 46%
 Lancelot's Health: 47% - 15% (Dragon Claw) - 7% (acid rain) = 25%
 Lancelot's Energy: 87% - 2% (Bide (failed)) = 85%

*Notes*

 Speed order: Littlefoot (80) > Lancelot (15).
 Littlefoot evolved into an Omastar and Lancelot evolved into a Happiny.
 I'm gonna say no, you can't cancel Bide.
 Charlotte fainted from arena damage at the end of the round. Littlefoot gets the KO exp since he was the last to hit her.
 Y'ALL ARE ON THE FRICKIN' ROOF. I EXPECT TOP VOLUME FROM BOTH OF YOU.
 *JackPK* posts commands, then *TruetoCheese* posts commands.


----------



## Eifie (May 2, 2015)

WAIT i am dumb and Charlotte should have Dragon Claw'd the third action. let me fix that. yes Keldeo I see you replying, bye


----------



## Keldeo (May 2, 2015)

PSST EIFIE LITTLEFOOT SHOULD HAVE 9% MORE HEALTH SINCE HE WAS ONLY HIT WITH TWO FIRE FANGS. ALSO:



Spoiler: GFDI CHARLOTTE



I AM VERY DISAPPOINTED IN YOU OKAY. YOU COULD BE ON THE ROOF RIGHT NOW, BUT INSTEAD YOU'VE FAINTED.







ANYWAY, GOOD GAME, TTC AND JACK! IT WAS INCREDIBLY FUN.

*KELDEO: SNARL + GLARE ~ HANDSHAKE*

(PSST JACK DID YOU KNOW THAT HAPPINY LEARNS....... ~ENDEAVOR~?!)


Oh wait, I've spotted an actual thing: Last last round, Charlotte's second Draining Kiss doesn't seem to have healed any health, but if it had, she'd currently be conscious and at 3% health? I'm not sure whether this would have impacted anyone's commands, though, and she'd faint after the first action next round anyway, so I'm all right with leaving it as is, I guess.
edit two: That makes more sense. I am the dumbest! ^^"


----------



## JackPK (May 2, 2015)

HERE WE GO, LANCELOT. DO YOU KNOW HOW WEIRD YOUR MOVESET IS NOW? WE'RE GONNA TAKE SO MUCH ADVANTAGE OF IT.

RAPID-FIRE *SOLAR BEAM*S AT HIM. WHY DOES HAPPINY LEARN SOLAR BEAM? DON'T ASK ME.

IF HE'S USED REFLECT TYPE, SWITCH TO USING *DRAIN PUNCH* INSTEAD. WHY DO YOU GET DRAIN PUNCH? HAPPINY BARELY HAS HANDS.

IF HE'S PROTECTING OR OTHERWISE UNABLE TO BE HIT, USE *WORK UP* BECAUSE THAT'S THE ONLY STAT BUFF YOU GET. WORK UP? YOU'RE NOT A LILLIPUP. WHY DO YOU GET WORK UP?

*SOLAR BEAM/DRAIN PUNCH/WORK UP X3*

ALL _HAIL_ THE ROOF


----------



## Eifie (May 3, 2015)

Keldeo said:


> Oh wait, I've spotted an actual thing: Last last round, Charlotte's second Draining Kiss doesn't seem to have healed any health, but if it had, she'd currently be conscious and at 3% health? I'm not sure whether this would have impacted anyone's commands, though, and she'd faint after the first action next round anyway, so I'm all right with leaving it as is, I guess.


It was actually the first Draining Kiss that didn't heal anything, since she was already at 100% health.


----------



## TruetoCheese (May 3, 2015)

RIGHTO NORMAL TYPE MOVEPOOLS ARE SOMEWHAT DISTURBING. WE'LL OPEN WITH A *10% SUBSTITUTE*, FOLLOW IT WITH ANOTHER *SUBSTITUTE FOR 10%* AND THEN END ON A *BRINE*. IF HIS SOLAR BEAM ON THE FIRST ACTION MISSED OR YOUR INITIAL SUB IS SOMEHOW STILL UP ON THE SECOND, *BRINE *HIM ON THE SECOND ACTION.

*SUBSTITUTE (10%) ~ SUBSTITUTE (10%) / BRINE ~ BRINE*


----------



## Eifie (May 3, 2015)

DEAR WORLD, I SCREWED UP AND FORGOT TO APPLY THE SPECIAL DEFENSE BOOST FOR ROCK TYPES IN A SANDSTORM. IN MY DEFENSE, TRUETOCHEESE (THE ONLY ONE AFFECTED BY THIS) DID NOT REMEMBER EITHER. LITTLEFOOT GAINS 4% HEALTH, AND CHARLOTTE IS EVEN MORE DEAD.

Jack, if this changes your commands, let me know.


----------



## JackPK (May 3, 2015)

Nah, we're cool.


----------



## Eifie (May 3, 2015)

*Round Eleven*​
*TruetoCheese* (1/3 left)

*Littlefoot*  @ Never-Melt Ice
*Ability*: Swift Swim
*Health*: 57%
*Energy*: 46%
*Status*: Longing for a break. Swift Swim activated. _-2 Speed_.

*JackPK* (1/3 left)

*Lancelot* 
*Ability*: Natural Cure
*Health*: 25%
*Energy*: 85%
*Status*: THIS FORM IS AN AFFRONT TO MY NOBLE PERSONAGE. TAKE IT AWAY AT ONCE. _+1 Special Attack, +1 Special Defense, -1 Speed_.

------------------------------​
The ceiling opens up for a second time, and once again the battlers find themselves on the FRICKIN' ROOF. Gigantic hailstones batter Littlefoot's shell and tentacles, and he reaches out with a tentacle to grab an especially huge one out of the air. What a coincidence! It's shaped just like an Omastar! Truly the gods of the FRICKIN' ROOF have been thinking of Littlefoot on this stormy day. All Littlefoot has to do is clasp his weird sucker-teeth-things around one of its spikes and breathe a bit of his own energy into it, and then one icy tentacle moves. Then another. Then Lancelot cuts this moment short by blasting the icy Littlefoot to pieces with a huge ball of blinding, searing sunlight. Man...

Littlefoot is displeased. Eager to regain his companion, he resorts again to his tried and true method of making new friends: literally making them. He snaps out a tentacle to snag a large particle of dirt that blows past him, and— what a coincidence! It's shaped just like an Omastar! Who would have thought this could happen twice? (I would not have thought.) It seems the FRICKIN' ROOF is smiling upon Littlefoot on this day. Lancelot, however, is not smiling upon Littlefoot at all. As soon as Littlefoot imbues the hunk of rock with some of his own life force, Lancelot retaliates by charging up another orb of white-hot energy between his tiny hands, harnessing the sunlight that somehow beats down through the storm to make it grow larger and larger before he sends it off in Littlefoot's direction. The piece of rock valiantly stands in the way and takes the low for itself, exploding into tiny pieces of rockastar that scatter all over the frickin' ROOF.

Littlefoot is displeased. Lancelot has absolutely no appreciation for fine art. Clearly Littlefoot will have to deal with him first. So he spits out a jet of water imbued with the SALT FROM HIS TEARS AT HAVING HIS ARTWORK DESTROYED, and the water knocks Lancelot down flat against the surface of the FRICKIN' ROOF, tear-salt water drenching his many wounds. The Happiny cries out in agony as the salt cruelly stings his exposed flesh, flailing his little limbs against the FRICKIN' ROOF in a desperate attempt to somehow stop the pain. But the FRICKIN' ROOF is cold and uncaring. It lobs a hailstone at him, and the icy rock bounces off Lancelot's head and leaves him unconscious. To add insult to injury, Lancelot suddenly transforms into a FRICKIN' BIBAREL.

As the raging storm begins to clear, one last evolution is in store for the last Pokémon to survive being ravaged by the FRICKIN' ROOF. A dazzling white light surrounds the Omastar, his head pops out of his shell and he sprouts huge wings, and when the light's faded away, Littlefoot's evolved into a FRICKIN' YVELTAL. With a few effortless flaps of his majestic wings, he lifts off to block out the now-docile sun with his enormous form and surveys the rubble beneath, wondering which unfortunate city first to plunge into darkness...

------------------------------​
*TruetoCheese* (1/3 left)

*Littlefoot*  @ Never-Melt Ice
*Ability*: Dark Aura
*Health*: 28%
*Energy*: 32%
*Status*: NOT SO LITTLE NOW, EH?!?!
*Used*: Substitute (10%) ~ Substitute (10%) ~ Brine

*JackPK* (0/3 left)

*Lancelot* 
*Ability*: Simple
*Health*: 0%
*Energy*: 64%
*Status*: Knocked out! (THIS FORM TRULY IS AN AFFRONT TO MY NOBLE PERSONAGE...)
*Used*: Solar Beam ~ Solar Beam ~ Solar Beam (missed)

*Arena Status*

 THE SKIES ARE SUNNY AND BEAUTIFUL AND OBSCURED BY THIS GIANT FREAKIN' YVELTAL, WHAT THE HELL MAN, LET US SEE THE EARTH ONCE AGAIN

*Damage and Energy*


 Littlefoot's Health: 57% - 10% (Substitute) - 10% (Substitute) - 9% (acid rain) = 28%
 Littlefoot's Substitute, first of its name: 10% - 19% (Solar Beam) = 0%
 Littlefoot's Substitute, second of its name: 10% - 19% (Solar Beam) = 0%
 Littlefoot's Energy: 46% - 5% (Substitute) - 5% (Substitute) - 4% (Brine) = 32%
 Lancelot's Health: 25% - 15% (Brine) - 12% (acid rain) = 0%
 Lancelot's Energy: 85% - 7% (Solar Beam) - 7% (Solar Beam) - 7% (Solar Beam) = 64%

*Notes*

 Lancelot's Solar Beam the last action missed, not that it mattered since Littlefoot would have survived anyway. (Um... I forgot to actually write that in. I kind of don't want to because it ruins the vibe, man.)
 One last evolution before wrapping this up: Littlefoot evolved into an Yveltal. Charlotte, if you were still alive, that would've been you. (Lancelot evolved into a Bibarel as he fainted.)
 Annnd there we go. I can't believe this 3v3v3 only took a week. sobs, tears, now we must part, </3, etc. I'll just let the DB quietly handle the prizes since I would probably screw up telling you what they are and cause confusion. Congratulations TruetoCheese on an absurd amount of blessing from the random number gods and thanks all of you for a battle well played! Perhaps one day we will meet again...

Okay, for posterity. TruetoCheese gets $48, and man I sure hope the db will give Jack and Keldeo $24 each. Otherwise you will get $12 each and I will take that up with Zhorken, I guess. edit: it seems to have given you both $24, so we're all good.

*KOs*


 Eris: Jerome
 Charlotte: no one :'(
 cutest cutemon: FOXTROT OSCAR X-RAY
 Littlefoot: Charlotte, Lancelot
 FOXTROT OSCAR X-RAY: Louise
 Jerome: Reynolds
 Reynolds: no one :'(
 Lancelot: Eris
 Louise: cutest cutemon


----------



## Zhorken (May 3, 2015)

I'm looking at the code that handles prize money and I'm 99% sure it would have given both losers $24, but I didn't think to actually check their money beforehand.


----------



## JackPK (May 3, 2015)

Thank you guys all so much! TTC and Keldeo for letting me tag along after getting ninja'd trying to accept the original challenge, and Eifie for reffing such a wild battle!

You guys sure kept me on my toes. That was a lot of fun! Random-evolution battles sure are enjoyable and so, so crazy. ALL HAIL THE ROOF

And, lest I forget, props to Keldeo for such an amazing arena and, of course, to all three of the original writers whose arenas Keldeo melded together with the sheer genius of Frankenstein.

(The database gave me $24 as expected, Eifie, so that's resolved!)


----------



## Eifie (May 3, 2015)

Zhorken said:


> I'm looking at the code that handles prize money and I'm 99% sure it would have given both losers $24, but I didn't think to actually check their money beforehand.


I was refreshing Jack's page wildly to check, so yes, it was fine.

Jack: evolve your Lancelot. I'm still refreshing wildly.

edit: CRAP I MISSED IT WHILE WRITING THIS


----------



## TruetoCheese (May 3, 2015)

Thanks for the battle, guys! I do have to say wtf RNG on this one, though. My god, even a Yveltal at the end. As always, ALL HAIL THE ROOF.

Also thanks to Eifie for reffing and I totally didn't evolve FOXTROT OSCAR X-RAY while you were looking at this.


----------



## Keldeo (May 3, 2015)

Good game, everyone, and thank you all for participating! The RNG really played a huge role in this one (I am upset there were only two legendaries, though) but it was incredibly fun nevertheless!

I attribute Eifie's inimitable hypersonic reffing speeds to this battle's finishing in just a week

edit: The db did give me $24, so it's all right on my end too.


----------

